# Joe Schmo - Post-Show Discussion Thread



## Inundated

It was suggested, and I was thinking about it...the farther we get away from the finale, the sillier it seems to talk about JS2 in the "Finale" thread. 

So, here's our placeholder for whatever is left to talk about after the show... any news of a DVD or a JS3 (cross all those fingers!)...or anything else that appeals to Schmo-heads worldwide, here on the World HQ of Schmo-fandom!


----------



## wendiness

Those ex-FORT posters here will take great delight in knowing the John is now using Ralph's photo when he posts. Sweet!


----------



## Inundated

> _Originally posted by wendiness _
> *Those ex-FORT posters here will take great delight in knowing the John is now using Ralph's photo when he posts. Sweet! *


It's Ralph in full Derek getup, with the tagline next to the picture and John's name... "Your Pompous British Host".

Now, last year, I'd have said John could get away with that tagline - without "British" - all on his own!


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Will somebody please give me a brief synopsis of the FORT drama. I wasn't around then and it gets referenced here from time to time. Was there bloodshed involved or just hurt feelings?


----------



## TIVOSciolist

"Thanks to 'Joe Schmo 2,' Walsh has another chance at writing for television. He has signed a contract with Spike TV to discuss both writing and performing with the network. Meanwhile, in Washington, people in the street are asking him for autographs. "

http://www.delawareonline.com/newsjournal/life/2004/08/08fromdelawaretom.html

Fan Request No. 23 to Spike TV: If it hasn't already been done, sign up Amanda and Ingrid ASAP for future Spike TV appearances (preferably together).

Tim's the guy the Spike TV crowd would like as a pal. However, as apparent by the number of posts about Ingrid and Amanda on the various boards, there is a great demand to see more of these two intelligent and intriguing women.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Some numbers:

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/articles/A9835-2004Aug17.html


> "Joe Schmo 2." As with Fox's "Joe Millionaire," sometimes the joke just doesn't work twice. A paltry 703,000 viewers watched the wrap of "JS2" last week; 3.4 million had tuned in to the final episode of the first edition.


Ouch!


----------



## pmyers

yikes!!! that is horrible!


----------



## Graymalkin

Oh, man, that BITES. Big time. Well, I can still hope for a DVD set.


----------



## f44

Meanwhile,

why can't the other shows using who ever cast "Joe Schmo" and "The Mole" for Stone Stanley? All of its people cast are fun to watch, and most importantly, seem to go on the shows for the experience rather than to boost their acting career.


----------



## drumorgan

I hate to admit it, but I still have 5 eps of JS2 on TiVo that I just can't bring myself to watch. For me, it just jumped the shark one day. I loved the first season, and was an active part of this thread for both shows. I thought the second season started out great and can't really pinpoint what made me lose interest. But, just being honest, I did. It seemed the more episodes that piled up on TiVo waiting for me to catch up, the harder it became to hit 'play'.

And, I love Stone Stanley productions, as some very good friends work there. I have not been let down by anything that has their name on it. Oh well. I'll try the next one.


----------



## mrpayroll

> _Originally posted by Fool Me Twice _
> *Will somebody please give me a brief synopsis of the FORT drama. I wasn't around then and it gets referenced here from time to time. Was there bloodshed involved or just hurt feelings? *


Well it started with muggum posting here and after awhile we all agreed he was the real thing. We then pointed him to The Fort, where there was one thread for the whole show. There wasn't a separate forum, but that original thread had over 5,000 posts by the end.

Well I started cross posting between the 2 forums, because sometimes muggum would post something at Tivo Community that he didn't at The Fort, that I thought the others would appreciate reading. And vice versa, he would post something at The Fort that people here didn't get to read, if they were not part of The Fort.

Well, John sent me a PM saying that I couldn't cross post messages from Tivo Community on The Fort and that he thought that the owners of Tivo Community wouldn't appreciate me cross posting The Fort messages here. Well no one ever cared over here. So I heeded his wishes, but I felt bad for the people over at The Fort.

We then had 3 or 4 of the cast members from Joe Schmo posting at both forums. But John rules his kingdom with a mighty hand and it rubbed some people the wrong way over there. Angie, Inundated, TIVOSciolist & wendiness (if I'm not mistaken), to name a few, didn't like his heavy handedness (sp??) and left there and exclusively posted here. Muggum also felt the same way and has only posted here for Joe Schmo II.

So there you have it, our little Joe Schmo drama! 

Chris


----------



## ruexp67

I never saw JS1, and had it not been for TiVo I would never have caught all of the JS2 episodes. 

I don't understand how SpikeTV can show NO support for a show. Some might even argue that SpikeTV actually went out of their way to NOT support the show. And then complain that it got no ratings. Seems like a self-fufilling prophesy to me.

I have to say that I have not laughed so hard at any TV show, possibly ever. JS2 was absolutly histerical and I could not afford to miss a second of it. I am very into cars, all things cars. Some might call me a gear-head. That said, JS2 was moved up on my season pass list so that it would supercede 'Rides' and 'Overhaulin' and any other car show on Tuesday nights.

The characters and actors did a great job, but I really liked Tim, Amanda, and Ingrid as they were not the typical idiot reality show morons. They are real people who seem like they would be fun to hang out with, but more than that they would be able to have intelligent conversation.


----------



## wendiness

Mr. Payroll is correct; John at the FORT got on my nerves, too. To add to the drama, John refused to give JSS its own forum on the grounds that it wasn't REALLY a reality show. He made it clear he didn't like the show one bit and was merely tolerating us. If I remember correctly, he even invited us to leave.

Well, finally, when JSS2 arrived, he actually WATCHED it. (Yes, his opinion had been based on, well, never having seen it.) Suddenly, he began posting comments like "pure genius!" and identified it as his favorite reality show. He actually took the time, I believe, to watch a DVD of JSS1. That's why his postings now including a photo of (Derek) Ralph, the Pompous British Host is so satisfying to those of us who lived the drama.


----------



## pmyers

Well....the Fort's loss and our gain. Glad to have you guys here. Now just don't forget that we do discuss other things than JS


----------



## pyhill

I for one have discussed plenty of things besides JS but it really pisses me off that we keep hearing about poor ratings and such when the show aired at 11:00 at night on a channel that is not well known everywhere. Then "critics" try to give reasons other than the ones I just sited that it didn't do well when they probably didn't watch more than 20 minutes and are too dumb to understand the concept.

Until JS, I never even wrote on a TV message board!!! I don't watch much TV for that matter but I love this show. I think a lot of other people would have loved it too if 1.) they had known about it and 2.) it came on earlier. Spike really needs to rerun JS2 at a decent time with better advertising before biting the bullet on another run.


----------



## YCantAngieRead

> Well, John sent me a PM saying that I couldn't cross post messages from Tivo Community on The Fort and that he thought that the owners of Tivo Community wouldn't appreciate me cross posting The Fort messages here.


Um...that part might be a tiny bit my fault. I'll explain if you like. Although if I am a little to blame, it means John totally misinterpreted something I said. Which irritates me.

John's got a good forum, if you feel like playing by his rules. I don't knock it because there are many people who do enjoy it. But after I complained a lot about not being given the chance to do separate threads for each JS episode (and various other things related to other shows), I started getting some nasty responses and such from various higher-up members. So that's why I left.

I am sorely disappointed in the numbers for JS2. I think I'm losing all my faith in either networks or the television watching public. I'd say more, but I probably would start cursing and flailing about, and that's just not pretty.

Edited for a note: Muggum, Ralph, Amanda, Ingrid, Moviemoose, whomever else might be reading-please don't consider this a failure. I know it must be somewhat painful to have gotten lower ratings. But remember-to those few who did watch it, this show was a resounding success, and we most certainly understand why this project was something to be immensely proud of because we're just as proud of you guys' work on it as you are about the show. Don't know if that helps, and you probably already know it, but it never hurts to say it aloud (or in print.)


----------



## TIVOSciolist

> _Originally posted by Fool Me Twice _
> *Will somebody please give me a brief synopsis of the FORT drama. I wasn't around then and it gets referenced here from time to time. Was there bloodshed involved or just hurt feelings? *


Each board has its own personality and rules. For example, Amanda was reprimanded on the Television Without Pity board last week because she ended one of her posts by signing it with her name. That's a big no-no there.

Some boards very strictly monitor each posting and will threaten anyone who might write something that is deemed off-topic or if (in the view of the moderator) there has been sufficient discussion on a particular sub-issue. FoRT was like that. The owner also made it very clear that the board was a dictatorship and that we were welcome to leave at any time.

You may notice that some of the Joe Schmo fans here, on occasion, go off on minor tangents (or as WHATISGOINGON?!? described in in the previous thread, engage in "ludicrous babblings"). I appreciate TiVo Community giving me the freedom to be a bit off-the-wall sometimes. That's the way I write.

TiVo Community's main rules that affect me are: (1) be nice and (2) your avatar, if you have one, must be a picture of you. I can live with these rules and I appreciate this board for being so welcoming.

The Internet has been a democratizing force. At the same time, it has allowed people lacking the means to put together their own army the ability to start their own virtual fiefdoms, establish their own laws, and set their own arbitrary standards for banishment. It has been a fascinating experiment because there is no cost to the participants to pull up roots and vote with their keyboards where they want to go.

I still visit the FoRT on occasion and am grateful for what it offers but prefer to post where the rules are more in line with how I prefer to live my life. (The Roman Empire also had strict rules but at least you were allowed to have blonde slaves from Gaul.)


----------



## Graymalkin

I wonder what the audience numbers are like for all those syndicated shows that air at 11 p.m. weeknights. I bet they can't be much higher than what JS2 got.


----------



## YCantAngieRead

> TiVo Community's main rules that affect me are: (1) be nice and (2) your avatar, if you have one, must be a picture of you. I can live with these rules and I appreciate this board for being so welcoming.


And (3) Be careful about posting spoilers. Although, as I've mentioned, I think we've all tripped up on this one.


----------



## Inundated

> _Originally posted by TIVOSciolist _
> *Each board has its own personality and rules. For example, Amanda was reprimanded on the Television Without Pity board last week because she ended one of her posts by signing it with her name. That's a big no-no there. *


At the risk of veering off into more "ludicrous babblings"...

What IS it with the TWoP board? I can't, for the life of me, get an account there. Their "standards" seem a bit anal, frankly. I can certainly understand TWoP's desire to filter out the kiddiehackerz and other elements of the like. But someone like me, an adult who can reasonably write in the English language, isn't able to even get on the board. I don't know what the magic formula is. Some have speculated that perhaps someone else has had my username there, and has misbehaved, but I can't get other usernames, either.

Anyway, I appreciate the TiVo Community Forum, and its graciousness in hosting our little group, even when there's no direct show to talk about. TCF has a large and popular "Happy Hour" section where just about everything is discussed, and basically nothing is "off topic" (well, except for controversial stuff), so they wouldn't really have a lot to stand on if they told us to scatter to the winds. And I'm a regular participant in other TCF areas, not just Happy Hour...so please save the "go find out all the other stuff this board has to offer" speech if you're directing it at me...

(For about the 80th time...yes, I'm a TiVo owner, no, I didn't come here specifically to talk about JS, yes, I explore other sections of TCF, no, I'm not a newbie...I should put this in my signature file or something  )


----------



## pmyers

yikes...inudated. I sure hope you and everybody else wasn't thinking I was bashing you guys when I said that we do discuss other things here so check them out. All I meant was that surely you guys are passionate about other shows and I would love to have your insights to them as well. I definately didn't mean to russel up any feathers.


----------



## TIVOSciolist

Fan Request No. 28 to Spike TV: During Ingrid's last on-line chat, she made reference to Friedrich Nietzsche. Unfortunately, the typist misspelled the name (now corrected on the transcript) and made Ingrid look like, well, a (lower case) schmo. For any future on-line chats with Ingrid, we would request a typist conversant with 19th Century atheist Prussian philosophers.


----------



## Supfreak26

Looks like the last of the Schmo blogs...

http://schmoblog.spiketv.com/


----------



## Fool Me Twice

I finally read the chat with Tim and Amanda.


> *Mr__Schmo:* This question if for Tim, We all know that you despised Bryce,or as you nicknamed him "Cruiser", so did you feel relieved when you found out it was all just a character? Or was there still something inside you that wanted to punch him?
> *SpikeTV Guest: Tim:* After I found out he was an actor I did not want to punch him. I thought he did a great job acting. *When he said he was an actor it was my final piece in figuring it out.*


So, he figured it out...when they told him. 

Nice job pal!

[For the record: I've been a big fan of Tim all along, but that's just funny!]


----------



## Inundated

> _Originally posted by pmyers _
> *yikes...inudated. I sure hope you and everybody else wasn't thinking I was bashing you guys when I said that we do discuss other things here so check them out. All I meant was that surely you guys are passionate about other shows and I would love to have your insights to them as well. I definately didn't mean to russel up any feathers. *


No problem...we're a bit sensitive about that around here, as it seems once every few weeks or so, someone calls notice to us "camped out" in these JS threads 

BTW, for what it's worth for my part, I've gotten into shows like "The Amazing Race" and "Monk", and you'll see me as a regular participant in those threads...along with some Happy Hour stuff, too.


----------



## Inundated

> _Originally posted by Supfreak26 _
> *Looks like the last of the Schmo blogs...*


Sigh. It looks like "Joe" in any form...is dead. I almost feel like holding a wake or something!

Rest assured, Muggum, that I'll be around here to start the opening thread on your new show next month.


----------



## pyhill

> _Originally posted by pmyers _
> *yikes...inudated. I sure hope you and everybody else wasn't thinking I was bashing you guys when I said that we do discuss other things here so check them out. All I meant was that surely you guys are passionate about other shows and I would love to have your insights to them as well. I definately didn't mean to russel up any feathers. *


Not at all!!!!!! No bashing thoughts!!!!!

And No! I am not passionate enough about any other shows to post about them including JS1. JS2 is the only show I have ever posted about. I am pretty chatty in Happy Hour but this is the ONLY show on ANY site. This is only the second site that I have posted on (I lurk at many but quickly get bored) and the other site is sports dedicated. Don't get me wrong I liked JS1 but JS2 had me screeching with laughter. I am so pissed at Spikes nonpromotion of the show.


----------



## YCantAngieRead

> But someone like me, an adult who can reasonably write in the English language, isn't able to even get on the board. I don't know what the magic formula is. Some have speculated that perhaps someone else has had my username there, and has misbehaved, but I can't get other usernames, either.


Don't worry-me too. I've been turned down a number of times. So it's not just you. 

By the way, when I encouraged folks to venture out of the thread, I wasn't suggesting you leave this thread, by any means-and I don't think pmyers did, either. Viva La Schmo! My point, at least, was that I started out over here as a non-Tivo owner, and ventured forth into the other forums and found a great home on the internet. Plus, in the Now Playing section, we can use all the participants we can get on all types of shows-Tivo or not! Sometimes I think it's a little sparse in there. I'm pretty sure that's what we all meant when suggesting venturing out. Not to sound goofy and infomercial-ish, me looking around the rest of the website (all the while, still visiting the Schmo thread!) really kind of changed me when the members were so kind and generous to me.

I'm too sad to go read the Schmo Blog.


----------



## RTOlson

I know everyone's bummed that JS2 didn't do as well as everyone hoped. But sometimes these things are for the best. Muggum and everyone else will be able to move on and do more exciting and innovative things.

Also, somethings are best in small doses. I get more pleasure from a six-episode season of a BBC show than I would from a 26-episode season of most American sitcoms. In my opinion, the two series of Joe Schmo will stand apart from their reality counterparts. 

One thing that's been bemoaned by many TV network is that realty programming can't be repeated often. I don't know if that's the case for JS, but I know that Schmo is a series that I would enjoy watching over and over again.

Although, I'm sure many of us will stay around the TCF, I want to say right now that it's been great speaking with everyone out there. Hopefully, there will be a little bit of that schmo spirit inside all of us as we move forward.


----------



## Section426

Even if it was just to make the point of the big ratings drop from Season 1 to Season 2, it is insulting for the writer of the TV article referenced earlier in this thread to have mentioned JS and Joe Millionaire in the same sentence.

Muggum said that Joe Schmo has probably run its course. As long as he didn't say it has DEFINITELY run its course, then there is still some hope. Maybe the new all-reality channel that's supposedly coming out will need some original, high-quality programming.


----------



## YCantAngieRead

Just read the Schmo Blog. I hate the fact that this television gem was so grossly underappreciated. I think I'm going to cry myself to sleep. Or at least curse the majority of American television viewers and their poor taste. One or the other.


----------



## JYoung

> _Originally posted by Fool Me Twice _
> *I've wandered around a bit too. I do feel guilty about not owning a Tivo though and I'm grateful to the TCF for welcoming the refugees of the Schmo diaspora. *


That's easily solved. Just go down to Besy Buy and get one of those orange boxes.....


----------



## muggum

Here, here, Angie! =)


----------



## TIVOSciolist

> _Originally posted by Inundated _
> *What IS it with the TWoP board? I can't, for the life of me, get an account there.*





> _Originally posted by YCantAngieRead _
> *Don't worry-me too. I've been turned down a number of times. So it's not just you. *


I'm now getting a little paranoid about being seen around you two for fear that my TWoP account will get canceled.


----------



## jdp932

> Originally posted by YCantAngieRead
> Just read the Schmo Blog. I hate the fact that this television gem was so grossly underappreciated. I think I'm going to cry myself to sleep. Or at least curse the majority of American television viewers and their poor taste. One or the other.


Working on the latter... already sort of did the first. *Doesn't want to admit that he cries for fear of losing his manlihood* 

The Blog was depressing. I think I've dropped into an even further PSD.


----------



## DiMiT

PSD

...
I have some thoughts but will write em laters

'psd


----------



## Dear Prudence

Everyone was speculating a relationship between Amanda and Tim, but what about Muggum and Ingrid? I don't know why I have that feeling, and maybe it was touched on before...


----------



## moviemoose

An interesting article in Television Week regarding Spike TV. It discusses a marketing study commissioned by Spike "after Stripperella and before Joe Schmo 2" to determine male attitudes toward what they want to watch. Apparently, it is influencing many of their current and future decisions.

Now, I can go into a lengthy speech about the wisdom of ratings, marketing surveys, focus groups and other "tools" of the industry. I will simply state that a good gut instinct seems to be just as accurate in predicting a TV series success as any of these tools.

I sincerely hope that someone will see past the numbers to make a third series, perhaps even seeing far enough past them to move the show to another Viacom owned network where it might find the audience that did not even know it existed on Spike.

You learn to develop a thick skin in this business. I have worked on many shows that have been universally praised and were ratings bombs, as well as total trash that ended up becoming a huge hit (that horrible woman that bugged her eyes out on Guinness World Records... that was one of mine..) And I have managed to combine both critical and ratings failure (my current show has been called "pointless and virtually unwatchable").

I sometimes wonder if quality and success are mutually exclusive. But I do see shows that manage to combine both, and that seems to be the holy grail in this industry.

For me, until I find that magic combination, I can take comfort in two things. Working with good people, like Muggum, Paul and the rest of the JS2 team, and hearing praises from those people that do like the work, regardless of what the critics and ratings say.


----------



## pmyers

> _Originally posted by moviemoose _
> *...(my current show has been called "pointless and virtually unwatchable")...*


I didn't realize you were working on The Casino


----------



## SparkleMotion

Didn't Spike! rerun JS1 a time or two?

Maybe a decent word of mouth could still save the second go-round's numbers?

I dunno...I'm just trying to be hopeful I guess.


----------



## warrenn

> _Originally posted by Section426 _
> *Even if it was just to make the point of the big ratings drop from Season 1 to Season 2, it is insulting for the writer of the TV article referenced earlier in this thread to have mentioned JS and Joe Millionaire in the same sentence.
> 
> *


I completely agree. I actually watched the whole JM2 series and it stunk! The enjoyment came from seeing how bad it was. You could tell people didn't care about JM2 because it had almost no forum activity. No one felt like discussing the show.

Contrast that with JS2. The weekly show discussion thread would usually have over 50 posts to it *before the episode even aired!* We watched the show because we loved it and it was great entertainment.

Did you know that the final episode for My Big, Fat, Obnoxious Fiance had like 20 million viewers? That show was pretty bad, but it was on Fox, so it could generate an audience. If it was on Spike, would anyone have watched it?

I can't be too mad at Spike because they did give us two Joe Schmo series, but it's sad that we won't get any more series because it was on Spike.


----------



## mrpayroll

> _Originally posted by Dear Prudence _
> *Everyone was speculating a relationship between Amanda and Tim, but what about Muggum and Ingrid? I don't know why I have that feeling, and maybe it was touched on before... *


I believe Rhett is married or has a girlfriend. 

Chris


----------



## moviemoose

> _Originally posted by pmyers _
> *I didn't realize you were working on The Casino  *


No...worse.. "The Player"... so bad there is not even a forum for it here..


----------



## warrenn

> _Originally posted by moviemoose _
> *No...worse.. "The Player"... so bad there is not even a forum for it here.. *


Are you kidding? That's a great show! The editing blows me away every week! 

Seriously, though, it's not too bad. Sometimes the players remind me of the people on Blind Date, so it kind of has that feel to it. Needs more clips of frogs and falcons, though


----------



## pmyers

> _Originally posted by moviemoose _
> *No...worse.. "The Player"... so bad there is not even a forum for it here.. *


ugh...now I'll have to at least watch one episode just because I know your working on it


----------



## moviemoose

> _Originally posted by warrenn _
> *. Needs more clips of frogs and falcons, though  *


My sentiments exactly... If it helps, there will be crocodiles next week...


----------



## YCantAngieRead

> You learn to develop a thick skin in this business. I have worked on many shows that have been universally praised and were ratings bombs, as well as total trash that ended up becoming a huge hit (that horrible woman that bugged her eyes out on Guinness World Records... that was one of mine..)


Holy crap. I think I've had nightmares about that. Good going!  


> No...worse.. "The Player"... so bad there is not even a forum for it here..


Here's the problem with "The Player" for me-it comes right after Amish In The City. I mean, it's an interesting study in contrasts, but geez. You could get moral whiplash watching those two shows in a row.

It's not *that* unwatchable. I've watched a bit of it, myself. But I'll catch another episode, just because.

(By the way, just because there isn't a forum for it here doesn't mean it sucks. I've watched a couple of shows that were pretty good that I barely got one or two responses to when I started threads. )

And I too have wondered about the Ingrid/Muggum thing. Talk about a story you could tell your grandkids. Geez!


----------



## Dear Prudence

> _Originally posted by YCantAngieRead _
> *
> And I too have wondered about the Ingrid/Muggum thing. Talk about a story you could tell your grandkids. Geez! *


So I'm not crazy!!!! If they're not a couple, maybe they should think about it!!


----------



## TIVOSciolist

> _Originally posted by mrpayroll _
> *I believe Rhett is married or has a girlfriend.
> 
> Chris *


*Muggum:* "My ex-girlfriend and I watched every single 'Bachelor' and 'Bachelorette' in history, plus 'For Love or Money,' even 'Mr. Personality.'"

http://schmoblog.spiketv.com/2004/06/welcome_to_the_.html

*Ingrid:* In addition, I feel as if Rhett has been really good about reaching out to us Schmos at the end of the show and I hope that friendship will continue after the end of the show. Does that sound like I'm hitting on Rhett? Cuz I am..

http://www.spiketv.com/shows/series/joeschmo/transcripts/week4.jhtml

Now that we've concluded that Inundated and muggum are probably not dating, we can start other rumors for amusement.

By the way, muggum's movie, "Cruel Intentions 3," was released in Hungary last week.


----------



## Dear Prudence

> _Originally posted by TIVOSciolist _
> 
> Now that we've concluded that Inundated and muggum are probably not dating, we can start other rumors for amusement.
> 
> By the way, muggum's movie, "Cruel Intentions 3," was released in Hungary last week. [/B]


It's not really a rumor, I was just wondering. 
Also, didn't Muggum only say that Inundated wasn't the problem between him and his ex-girlfriend. I don't think he ever denied they were dating!


----------



## YCantAngieRead

Just a thought:
Perhaps the weeks after a project that was toiled, sweat and bled over only to be poo-pooed by a majority of Americans (who are morons, if I haven't already said that) isn't the optimal time to bring up someone's former relationships.



Edited for a note: 32 years-old with two different degrees in communication and language and the best I could come up with was "poo-pooed."


----------



## Inundated

And to note, for whomever is curious, I am very much a heterosexual male. I don't believe anything else is worth discussing or getting too personal about. All the other stuff above was a joke in someone's mind. Move on, nothing to see here!


----------



## melsbud

Chin up, moviemoose, The Player's not that bad. I mean, from an editor's point of view, at least you had reels and reels of that "pajama party" to sift through!

But be honest with us: How much input do the producers have in influencing Dawn's decision? As pompous as that lawyer was, JJ was unbearable. Is it a pleasure to paint every single person in such a bad light? It can't be that hard. (I don't mean that as a slight to you - it's the best part of the show. It makes me embrace my single-hood.)


----------



## wendiness

> _Originally posted by YCantAngieRead _
> *Just a thought:
> Perhaps the weeks after a project that was toiled, sweat and bled over only to be poo-pooed by a majority of Americans (who are morons, if I haven't already said that) isn't the optimal time to bring up someone's former relationships.
> 
> *


I get your point and share your pain. But I wouldn't characterize this as a project that was poo-pooed by a majority of Americans since that seems to the problem itself - not enough Americans knew about it. Of the ones who did, it was a rip-roaring success.


----------



## Inundated

> _Originally posted by wendiness _
> *I get your point and share your pain. But I wouldn't characterize this as a project that was poo-pooed by a majority of Americans since that seems to the problem itself - not enough Americans knew about it. Of the ones who did, it was a rip-roaring success. *


Indeed. And it's hard to underestimate how little people knew about this show. It didn't get nearly the curiosity press coverage the first show got, for one. Compared to the relatively wide net cast in the first show's pre-airing time, where I believe there was even an AP article about the "new concept"...the coverage was much thinner this time around. About the only major national outlet to give ANY press to the show - pre-airing - was TV Guide, and even that was relatively minor.

There was a minor wave of press after the Ingrid reveal, but not much. A few diehard TV writers continued pushing the show - like the KC Star's Aaron Barnhart, and the guy up in Seattle - but it was a trickle this time.

America didn't know JS2 existed, basically.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

> _Originally posted by moviemoose _
> *An interesting article in Television Week regarding Spike TV. It discusses a marketing study commissioned by Spike "after Stripperella and before Joe Schmo 2" to determine male attitudes toward what they want to watch. Apparently, it is influencing many of their current and future decisions.
> 
> Now, I can go into a lengthy speech about the wisdom of ratings, marketing surveys, focus groups and other "tools" of the industry. I will simply state that a good gut instinct seems to be just as accurate in predicting a TV series success as any of these tools.
> *


 http://www.tvweek.com/article.cms?articleId=25835 (registration required)

They do seem rather clueless. Did they really need a marketing study to point out that "men have tremendous anxiety about their work," and "only 4 percent of the respondents have ever had a facial" (thus debunking the modern myth of the meterosexual)? Well, no.

It's rather well known in the business world that executives use consultants and marketing research to support their own predetermined decisions. That way, when the newly implemented strategy fails they can fire the consultants for making such a huge error, thus deflecting the blame that deserves to be placed squarely on their own shoulders.

At any rate, I never bought into the whole 'Network for Men' idea. Star Trek, for example, is not the manliest of shows. It seems to appeal to men and women equally. Yet, you won't see Spike dumping that from their lineup. It's been far too successful.

If JS2 had done as well as JS1 it would most certainly be around for a third installment. Money talks. Which makes the constant schedule reshuffling all the more confusing. Why try to force Joe Schmo onto the WWE audience. Isn't it possible (obvious?) that Spike has viewers who _don't_ watch wrestling? Positioning Joe Schmo after Raw did seem to help at first, but those extra viewers quickly disappeared. Can the typical WWE fan understand or appreciate parody?

It all makes conspiratorial musings seem reasonable.


----------



## DiMiT

> It all makes conspiratorial musings seem reasonable.


agreed ...

wholeheartedly!


----------



## TIVOSciolist

> _Originally posted by Fool Me Twice _
> *http://www.tvweek.com/article.cms?articleId=25835 (registration required)
> 
> They do seem rather clueless. Did they really need a marketing study to point out that "men have tremendous anxiety about their work," and "only 4 percent of the respondents have ever had a facial" (thus debunking the modern myth of the meterosexual)? Well, no.*


Thanks for the link. There's also an interesting article on the TV Week site about the changing economics for reality programming.

http://www.tvweek.com/article.cms?articleId=25813

Try ID: [email protected], Password: bugmenot, if you don't want to register. (From www.bugmenot.com)

P.S. I love going to the aesthetician.


----------



## YCantAngieRead

> I get your point and share your pain. But I wouldn't characterize this as a project that was poo-pooed by a majority of Americans since that seems to the problem itself - not enough Americans knew about it. Of the ones who did, it was a rip-roaring success.


I hate the internet. Most of that was tongue-in-cheek, y'know, for comic effect (while still trying to gently make a point.) I wasn't making any kind of statement. I'm misunderstood like that a lot.


----------



## Inundated

> _Originally posted by Fool Me Twice _
> *If JS2 had done as well as JS1 it would most certainly be around for a third installment. Money talks. Which makes the constant schedule reshuffling all the more confusing. Why try to force Joe Schmo onto the WWE audience. Isn't it possible (obvious?) that Spike has viewers who don't watch wrestling? Positioning Joe Schmo after Raw did seem to help at first, but those extra viewers quickly disappeared. Can the typical WWE fan understand or appreciate parody?*


While it seemed almost necessary to move the first airing to post-WWE, due to the lackluster ratings the first couple of weeks...this has been bothering me, too.

I get the idea that of the million-ish or so viewers who ended up sticking with our favorite show after the wrasslers wrapped up, a small fraction were there for any other reason besides the fact that there were some attractive women on the show. Heck, Jana Speaker herself is probably responsible for most of the WWE carryover. 

And we get back to the main point many of us have made...while we appreciate Spike TV for allowing this thing to happen in the first place, the show is mostly horribly out of place on that network...a network non-wrestling-watching Americans may have major trouble even finding.


----------



## Graymalkin

BTW, the word is spelled "pooh-poohed". From dictionary.com:

*pooh-pooh* tr.v. Informal pooh-·poohed, pooh-·pooh·ing, pooh-·poohs

To express contempt for or impatience about; make light of: British actors have long pooh-poohed the Method (Stephen Schiff).


----------



## YCantAngieRead

From both articles, first on Spike:


> The results, which the network will release Aug. 16, have been frequently used by Spike TV executives in recent months to make programming and marketing decisions.


To play endless reruns of Overdramatic Man and his World's Biggest Morons Get Into Police Chases? I have trouble with a network that thinks reruns of anything is better than original programming. But maybe that's more of a money issue. But still.

(By the way, I'm wondering if any of the shows described in this article would be the one Muggum referred to. And I know he can't comment on it. So I'm just idly wondering. )



> In 2000 the MTV reality pioneer "Real World," according to Nielsen Media Research, eked out an 0.7 average in households for two seasons. Sister program "Road Rules" entered the market in 2002-03, garnering a 1.1 household season average.
> 
> For the 2003-04 season, "Road Rules" household number shrank to 0.6.


So why aren't these shows being compared to Joe Millionaire (other than the obvious crappy sequel theory)? Why are they still on the air, for that matter?

Edited for a note: Can I buy a couple of H's?


----------



## mrpayroll

> _Originally posted by Graymalkin _
> *BTW, the word is spelled "pooh-poohed". From dictionary.com:
> 
> pooh-pooh tr.v. Informal pooh-·poohed, pooh-·pooh·ing, pooh-·poohs
> 
> To express contempt for or impatience about; make light of: British actors have long pooh-poohed the Method (Stephen Schiff). *


I'm sorry, but as an employee of Disney, I am going to have to ask you to refrain from using the word 'Pooh' since it is copywrited!

Chris


----------



## Graymalkin

Copy_righted_. 

If I'm appearing to be unusually prissy today, I used to be a copy editor. Old habits die hard.


----------



## SparkleMotion

> _Originally posted by Graymalkin _
> *Copyrighted.
> 
> If I'm appearing to be unusually prissy today, I used to be a copy editor. Old habits die hard. *


 I'm sorry, but as an employee of 20th Century Fox, I am going to have to ask you to refrain from using the phrase "Die Hard" since it is...uh...trademarked.


----------



## TIVOSciolist

> _Originally posted by Fool Me Twice _
> *Why try to force Joe Schmo onto the WWE audience. Isn't it possible (obvious?) that Spike has viewers who don't watch wrestling? Positioning Joe Schmo after Raw did seem to help at first, but those extra viewers quickly disappeared. Can the typical WWE fan understand or appreciate parody?*


We now know that counting on a bunch of sleepy WWE wrestling fans who are too tired to change the channel at 11:05 p.m. may result in a temporary jump in the ratings but will not create any meaningful brand loyalty.

I still think that my idea of giving Tim a costume and putting him into the WWE ring had some merit. Once you become a character in the WWE universe, the fans will follow you anywhere. (A bunch of them even drove hours and braved crossing an international border to get to a WWE show in Toronto.) Certainly they would have tuned into the Tuesday finale to watch Tim-the-Caped-Bartender (or Amanda-the-Kickball-Killer).

A few years ago, someone at my office was stealing people's lunches from the refrigerators. I suggested to management that, if they simply repealed the section in the employee manual barring people from bringing firearms to work, the problem would take care of itself.

Everyone ignored me back then also.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

> _Originally posted by TIVOSciolist _
> *www.bugmenot.com*


 Cool! Life just got a little easier.


----------



## pyhill

> _Originally posted by Fool Me Twice _
> * At any rate, I never bought into the whole 'Network for Men' idea.*


You got that right! My husband will not watch Spike and I watch it all the time. He on the other hand will turn on the Lifetime channel to watch a movie. To look at us, you would never believe it.


----------



## mrpayroll

> _Originally posted by Graymalkin _
> *Copyrighted.
> 
> If I'm appearing to be unusually prissy today, I used to be a copy editor. Old habits die hard. *


Damn it! I knew it looked wrong and I even put it thru Word to check the spelling, but I still got it wrong! 

Chris


----------



## Inundated

Re: "First Network for Men"...in addition to many addicted female JS fans (many of whom are right here ), I also laugh at that line. It might be the "Network for Men" if you are aiming at the 18-30 beer swilling and burping demographic...and I'm definitely out of that category. And I wasn't even there when I WAS under 30!


----------



## melsbud

Hey, TIVOSciolist, you've got your avatar up! Good stuff! I'll get around to mine soon...after a few more weeks of Atkins. Followed by a few more weeks of carb binging. And so the cycle goes.


----------



## pyhill

> _Originally posted by melsbud _
> *Hey, TIVOSciolist, you've got your avatar up! Good stuff! I'll get around to mine soon...after a few more weeks of Atkins. Followed by a few more weeks of carb binging. And so the cycle goes.  *


Totally no fair!!! The picture of me is a fat picture, presurgury (breast reduction) and my hair is all frizzy because it was incredibly humid in Hawaii. My hair was twice that length strait. Now my hair is light brown with blond highlights and much straiter these days...and I was a strawberry blond in between. Give up the pic!!


----------



## Fool Me Twice

> _Originally posted by pyhill _
> *Totally no fair!!! The picture of me is a fat picture, presurgury (breast reduction) and my hair is all frizzy because it was incredibly humid in Hawaii. My hair was twice that length strait. Now my hair is light brown with blond highlights and much straiter these days...and I was a strawberry blond in between. Give up the pic!! *


 I've always thought that your avatar makes you look like an escapee from Madame Tussaud's.


----------



## pyhill

> _Originally posted by Fool Me Twice _
> *I've always thought that your avatar makes you look like an escapee from Madame Tussaud's.  *


LOL!! I knew there was something I like about you.

Now put up you d--m avatar


----------



## Fool Me Twice

> _Originally posted by pyhill _
> *LOL!! I knew there was something I like about you.
> 
> Now put up you d--m avatar    *


 I meant that in the best possible way!

I started to put up my avatar, but I looked too much like a cross between Steve Irwin and the Brawny paper towel guy.


----------



## pyhill

So you will better than me - I'm ok with that.


----------



## Cjt90

Just thought Id let you know that Kip from JS1 was on Monk last night he was the Car Salesman


----------



## YCantAngieRead

Are you kidding me??? I so TOTALLY didn't catch that.

Good episode of Monk, though.

That's actually very cool, and a testament to Lance's abilities-this is his third appearance on the show (although the only other big [sorta] role he had, he was dressed in full clown garb, so not very recognizable.) They must like him.


----------



## Inundated

I didn't recognize Lance the first time around, and am now watching it again...

And it's weird.

I'm watching Tony Shalhoub, playing Adrian Monk, in an altered state from his usual character self, across the table from Lance Krall, playing a car salesman, in a much different role than not only "Kip" in JS1, but his OTHER character appearances on that show.

Hang on, my mind is reeling!


----------



## MitchO

I recognized him right away. My wife just cocked her head and said "Who is that?"  I chuckled~


----------



## Astro7x

Muggum SERIOUSLY needs to update us on Season 2 DVD info. It will be a shame if we don't get a DVD, so many things could be done with it...

Maybe if it sells well it will get revived like Family Guy


----------



## Inundated

I'm sure Muggum will check in here if he knows anything about a JS2 DVD.

Something related to JS1, on my end... I just got a new cell phone. Among its many strengths, it can play MP3 files as ringtones and other tones...and guess what I moved over to it? You guessed it, MKG's official "WHAT IS GOING ON?!?!?!". 

For now, I'm going slow, and have that assigned to the notification for incoming voicemail.


----------



## TIVOSciolist

I've been going over and over in my head what muggum and others have theorized were the reasons why JS2 did not do as well as hoped. I remain frustrated over the things that were controllable (at little cost) or foreseeable. However, I've also come away thinking that, in some respects, JS2 actually did pretty well considering the obstacles thrown in its way.

1. There was very little pre-show promotion. In over two months, I've seen only one JS2 press kit (with a tape of episode #1 and an informational CD) for sale on eBay. Considering the large numbers of DVDs of the JS1 finale (distributed for Emmy consideration) that have been for sale on eBay, I am led to conclude that very few press kits were sent out.

There were some outdoor ads in New York City--but nothing that anyone noticed in the D.C. area, where our three Schmos live.

2. There were very few pre-show news articles. I found only one feature article about Ingrid by her hometown paper and a few articles about Jonathan Torrens by the Canadian press.

For Joe Millionaire II, there were quite a few articles about the new series before it started. Journalists love to opine on whether a sequel to a prior hit will succeed. JS2 didn't even get much of that, possibly because of Item #1 above.

3. Basketball. The premiere of JS2 coincided with the NBA basketball finals. We lost much of the male audience as well as the people who don't like to jump into a series that's already started. (I sometimes wonder if even professional sports-mad Amanda watched the JS2 premiere live.)

4. Scheduling. Spike TV decided to move the show to 10 p.m. on Tuesday, which lost people who can't stay up that late. In doing so, Spike TV put JS2 up against hits "Nip/Tuck"; the sanitized version of "Sex in the City"; and its sister Viacom program, "The Amazing Race 5." Because of excellent casting this season, TAR5 (which I also love) finally consistently breaks into the top 10 each week in ratings. To add insult to injury, Spike TV shows TAR5 commercials during JS2.

At 9 p.m., the JS2 premiere would have had a one-week head start on "Outback Jack." JS2 probably could have held its own against "Blow Out," which started a week earlier to 645,000 viewers and was considered a success for Bravo. At 8 p.m., JS2's main competition would have been "Queer Eye."

http://www.realitytvworld.com/index/articles/story.php?s=2621

5. Poor planning by Viacom, Spike TV, and/or MTV. A cross-promotion of Episode #1 of JS2 is shown on MTV on a Saturday night with almost no publicity. (TV Guide had the showing listed as "To be Announced" on its TV grid.) For weeks, TV Guide fails to list JS2 in its "What's New this Week" section or even to add the word "New" next to the JS2 listing. For Survivor, TV Guide usually includes a basic description such as "A 5th contestant is voted out." For the printed version of TV Guide, there is nothing for JS2. JS2 is afforded the same status as a "Three's Company" rerun.

6. Inconsistent repeat showings of JS2. There were many people who missed the finale because they had gotten used to there being repeats. There was no repeat of the finale. A JS2 marathon, instead of being shown on a weekend (as with JS1), is shown the same day as the finale and with little prior promotion. A week before, the start time is changed from 1 p.m. to 9 a.m. (which meant that the lead-in would now be an infomercial). The same people who cannot stay up late on Monday nights to watch JS2 are the same people who cannot watch a JS2 marathon shown during the middle of a work day. By the time these people got home, the marathon was over. Had the marathon stayed at 1 p.m., people tuning in after getting home would have had a strong lead-in to the finale.

I don't know the ratings for the premiere. However, the ratings for Episode #2 were 418,000 people. One happy way to look at this is to say that JS2's ratings went up over 67% in time for the finale.

Ratings for 6/22/04: http://www.tvrules.net/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=5109

A famous movie director in the Soviet Union once commented on the difficulties of making films and noted that there was actually one great benefit to the totalitarian bureaucracy. Namely, once you got your project approved (which was admittedly difficult to do), all of the doors opened and everyone did his or her best to help you.

Watching what happened to JS2, I feel as though there were two parts of the Spike TV bureaucracy (possibly even within the body of a single executive) working against each other: a good Spike (which approved doing JS2) and a somewhat clueless Spike (which handled the logistics of putting it on the air).

At this point, I'm thinking that JS2 would have fared much better if we only had a few more communists working at Spike TV.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

> _Originally posted by TIVOSciolist _
> *I don't know the ratings for the premiere.*





> http://www.realitytvworld.com/index/articles/story.php?s=2666
> 
> Debuting Tuesday, June 15, Joe Schmo 2 drew only 596,000 overall viewers for its premiere, a figure that was not only below the numbers drawn by last fall's premiere of the original Joe Schmo, but far below the 3.4 million viewers who tuned in for the program's October 2003 finale. At the time, analysts attributed Schmo 2's disappointing opening to a poor performance in the network's core male demographics (0.6/2 in Men 18-34 and 0.4/1 in Men 18-49) due to ABC's broadcast of the NBA Finals fifth and final game.
> 
> The next week's episode failed to do any better however, with the June 22 second episode only drawing 418,000 viewers, a frustrating 30% decline from the premiere's already low numbers.





> http://www.multichannel.com/index.asp?layout=article&articleid=CA435160&display=Programming
> 
> The highly touted reality show debuted June 15 in the Tuesday 10 p.m. slot to a 0.5 household rating, followed the next week by a 0.4.
> 
> However, the skeins June 28 original episode airing  the first at 11 p.m., after the WWE show  produced a 1.1 rating, according to Spike. In its July 5 airing, the series posted a 0.9 rating, according to the network.
> 
> Joe Schmo 2 has been moved to Monday night after Raw, the number one show on cable. We have attracted on average one million viewers with this switch, said a network spokesman.


----------



## TIVOSciolist

I walked into a Chinese restaurant in Oakland and saw a menu item written in Chinese posted on the wall for field chicken. What the heck is a field chicken?, I thought. 

After some investigation, it turns that field chicken is another way in Southern China of saying frog. (A person from Northern China would have been as confused as I was.) The name came about because the farmers would also raise frogs for food in their flooded rice fields. 

Apparently, the North American joke about all strange meats tasting like chicken is more universal than we thought.

I miss you, Everett.


----------



## YCantAngieRead

Which reminds me. I saw an obituary in our newspaper in the last week for Everett Reese Lastname.* 

*A made up last name, of course. I can't actually remember the real one.


----------



## pyhill

My husband killed my beta, Oscar, a month ago (as he has done with all fish left in his custody) and I feel like I have morned long enough. I think Everett would be splendid name for the new one. I occasionally hold up a mirror for kicks and can name his reflection Montecore.


----------



## Agent0042

_Stuck to ODB_ - I think this is the new show that Rhett mentioned in the blog that will premiere on September 14 at 10 P.M. More info here.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

> _Originally posted by Agent0042 _
> *Stuck to ODB - I think this is the new show that Rhett mentioned in the blog that will premiere on September 14 at 10 P.M. More info here. *


 I don't believe that I could possibly express my excitement any better than this fan from the official 'Wu-Tang Clan' website:


> hahahahahahhahaha!!!!!! yeah, u doin it *****, keep yo head up Dirty. Scream on that cable sattelite sh-t, fr real kid! bout time those big dumbys reckongnize the god,word.


If it's Rhett's, I guess I'll check it out. I guess.


----------



## pyhill

If it's Rhett's then it's great for me since I am fan of (good) Rap. ODB is certainly better than some of the new artists that have come out recently.


----------



## muggum

No comment on whether that's the show, but the release date has been postponed indefinitely. No longer middle of Sept. I'll let you you guys know as soon as I can say more!

R


----------



## BrentTivo

> _Originally posted by Inundated _
> *Among its many strengths, it can play MP3 files as ringtones and other tones...and guess what I moved over to it? You guessed it, MKG's official "WHAT IS GOING ON?!?!?!".
> *


Hi Innundated, is there a place on the internet where that mp3 file can be downloaded? I'd love to have it as a sound on my PC.


----------



## YCantAngieRead

> No comment on whether that's the show, but the release date has been postponed indefinitely. No longer middle of Sept. I'll let you you guys know as soon as I can say more!


Damn it! You guys can't catch a break these days, can you? That's rotten.


----------



## Inundated

> _Originally posted by BrentTivo _
> *Hi Innundated, is there a place on the internet where that mp3 file can be downloaded? I'd love to have it as a sound on my PC.  *


Hi, Brennt! 

I went searching and couldn't find a direct download...I thought it was in one of the other JS threads, but can't find it.

I did find this link, which features a large picture of MKG, and a loop of the sound in some format...not sure if it can be downloadable somehow.

http://whatisgoingon.ytmnd.com

If I recall correctly, the downloadable version (actually a simple WAV file) was sitting somewhere on Angela Dodson's Web site...Angela, of course, played Molly in JS1. Perhaps someone who has her site bookmarked could chime in with the rest!

I got mine directly, by pulling it off the TiVo with an audio cable.


----------



## scooterboy

Well I watched the finale one more time before deleting it, and I still teared up at the end. Damn that waiflike Valerie and her tears of concern for Tim!

If this doesn't come out on DVD we'll sue, I tell ya! Sue!


----------



## BrentTivo

Thanks, Innundated. I found Angela's site (interested to read that she is signing copies of the Schmo DVD at stores!), but didn't see the wav file. I will probably record it once I get the Schmo DVD, which will be any day now. Thanks for your kelp


----------



## Agent0042

Hmm, so _Stuck to ODB_ may or may not be Rhett's new show and may or may not be airing on September 14th? I'm confused.

I'm the one who created the WAV that was posted at the Angela Dodson site. Unfortunately, it seems like most of the content was removed from that site: adodson.50megs.com

I still have the file on my hard drive if anyone wants it though. I can even up it my personal site if you guys like.

P.S.: I just saw the newest post. That's the official site. The WAV was posted on the unofficial site I mentioned, which seems to be defunct.


----------



## BrentTivo

Hi Agent. Like your TVTome site. If you could figure out a way to post the wav file, I would like that very much. Save me a lot of work getting it from the DVD. Thanks!


----------



## boywaja

if you want the wav see this thread:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&postid=2159618#post2159618

There is a link directly to the wav file on the addodson site as well as the same file which ytmnd is calling from another server.

Both links work as of right now.


----------



## DLiquid

> _Originally posted by Agent0042 _
> *Hmm, so Stuck to ODB may or may not be Rhett's new show and may or may not be airing on September 14th? I'm confused.*


Maybe ODB protested when he found out about the Joe Schmo connection. Didn't he once so eloquently say: "Shame on a n*gga that tries to run game on a n*gga"? 

What a bizarre concept for a show.


----------



## TIVOSciolist

I was checking my recording of the eight-hour JS2 marathon to make sure there was no screw-up in the taping. (Sorry, I don't own a TIVo yet). I noticed quite a few commercials for Enzyte, the alleged (and intentionally vaguely promoted) "male enhancement" pill. This reminded me of a couple of questions I've been meaning to ask:

Amanda and Ingrid:

During your JS2 lie detector examinations, when you were asked if you would still accept Austin if he became seriously injured in a gardening accident and was no longer able to perform his manly duties, 

1. What did you say?
2. Were you lying?


----------



## Agent0042

Sounds like things are okay with the WAV then.

About the lie detector test: I thought that Ingrid and Amanda didn't do one. Did I miss something somewhere that said that they did and they just didn't show it?


----------



## Inundated

Our Man Muggum(tm) mentioned that they did indeed do the lie detector test for the women, and said they cut it...he said the only thing that might have been good was the aforementioned "gardening accident" line TS posted above...


----------



## TIVOSciolist

Probably the best way to increase the odds of there being a Joe Schmo 2 DVD is to buy The Joe Schmo Show DVD now out there. If any of you are planning to buy the DVD and want to support Angela Dodson, who played "Molly the Virgin" in the first season, here is the message board for her website:

http://p078.ezboard.com/bangelaslounge

The link at the top of the page, "Buy Your Own DVD Copy of The Joe Schmo Show Today," will take you to Amazon.com to buy the DVD plus anything else you want, either now or in the future.

I'm a little late, but I finally placed my Joe Schmo DVD order this morning. While I was at it, I also threw in a wireless broadband router, a CD, and book with my order.


----------



## BrentTivo

Thanks, * Boywaja*!


----------



## Inundated

I've seen signs the first season DVD is actually selling...at least somewhere. Each time I go into a video section of a store, or a video store, I check it out and see if A) the store has it and B) if it seems to have sold any. The last time was at a local Circuit City, I believe it was, where there was only a "Display Only" box of the JS1 DVD left. I'd have to assume that means that people bought the ones that were there...

I just signed up for Netflix, and they do have the JS1 DVD, in case you're a member and looking to rent it.

Buy it...buy it soon, buy it often! You don't have to buy two like I did (one for a gift for a friend, one for keeps)...but spreading the Schmo-love is likely to win you new friends.

This message was not sponsored by Reese Wernick Productions.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Did I just see Franklin Dennis Jones (Earl, JS1) in a U.S. Cellular commercial? If I had a TiVo...Oh well.


----------



## BrentTivo

There's a website where you can go to vote for a TV show that you would like to see released on DVD. I don't know how influential it is, but the site has been around for close to three years, as far as I can tell from the FAQ. So, it might be a valuable tool for trying to get Paramount Home Video (who owns the rights, according to the site) to release JS2 on DVD. The url is

http://www.tvshowsondvd.com/


----------



## Inundated

Just added my vote. Voted for all possible versions, just to cover myself  There have been 66 votes for a JS2 DVD so far...

Hey, a guy can hope!


----------



## BrentTivo

And it's currently ranked 1916th among unreleased TV shows getting votes on their list. We can do better!


----------



## Agent0042

Hmm, maybe it's time to repost the link in the News section of my guide. I'll do it later today.

Thanks for the info on the womens' lie-detector. Maybe another cut scene to add to the DVD.


----------



## drumorgan

I'm getting rid of my Lap of Luxury robe from the first season. It was never my style. I took it to one of those ebay seller stores near my house. Not sure what it is worth, though. As fans here, what would you suggest I start the price at?


----------



## TIVOSciolist

> _Originally posted by drumorgan _
> *I'm getting rid of my Lap of Luxury robe from the first season. It was never my style. I took it to one of those ebay seller stores near my house. Not sure what it is worth, though. As fans here, what would you suggest I start the price at? *


From the first season thread:



> _Originally posted by drumorgan _
> *I just got my Lap of Luxury bathrobe. I'll scan the picture of me in it when I get this roll developed. It's just a robe from the show. But, I want to know what happened to the pimp robe of immunity? That is the one I want. Anyone? *


Does this mean we'll have to look at your eBay listing to finally see the promised pictures of you in the LoL bathrobe?


----------



## YCantAngieRead

All the ups and downs we've been having in my family this month with my Grandfather's health just reminded me-I'm not sure she checks in here, but Ingrid, DID your Grandfather make it through to the end?


----------



## Graymalkin

I just voted for Joe Schmo 2 DVD at that Web site, BrentTiVo. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Fool Me Twice

For what it's worth: Ralph Garmin is on Family Guy tonight doing the voice of Paul Simon. The episode is called, "I Am Peter, Hear Me Roar". Fox, 8pm Central Time.


----------



## drumorgan

> _Originally posted by TIVOSciolist _
> *From the first season thread:
> 
> Does this mean we'll have to look at your eBay listing to finally see the promised pictures of you in the LoL bathrobe? *


Ha ha, too funny. I didn't realize people were actually waiting to see me in that robe. Well, I never got around to wearing it, so that is probably why I'm getting rid of it.


----------



## SparkleMotion

> _Originally posted by drumorgan _
> *Well, I never got around to wearing it, so that is probably why I'm getting rid of it. *


 So you were...'fibbing'...when you suggested the pic was taken and merely waiting to be developed? 

Tsk, tsk, tsk.

You just can't believe people anymore.


----------



## Joey303

*Regarding a DVD of Joe Schmo 2: *

Do shows like this become less valuable in the repeat/repurpose/syndication markets if they've been released on DVD to the public? I would think so, but I don't know for sure. If that's the case, then I doubt we'll see a JS2 DVD because, with two new Reality TV networks on the horizon, the Joe Schmo series might have more value to the producers/owners if it's sold to one of those new networks.


----------



## Agent0042

Well, I certainly hope something like that wouldn't prevent a DVD from coming out. Which reminds me to get myself over to my guide and post that link to the TV Shows on DVD in the News section, since I never did get around to it yesterday.

Speaking of DVDs, today I watched my DVD that I got of "Clifford's Really Big Movie," which just so happens to be co-written by none other than Rhett Reese / *muggum*. I've been a fan of the show for some time now and I can definitely say that I quite enjoyed it. (And, of course, there were all the other emotions attached as well, with Clifford being voiced by John Ritter.)


----------



## YCantAngieRead

> (And, of course, there were all the other emotions attached as well, with Clifford being voiced by John Ritter.)


My niece got her first lessons in "cartoons aren't real" when that happened. She was pretty sad. She loves Clifford. I've always meant to ask her to watch it with me when I'm over there but I keep forgetting.


----------



## TIVOSciolist

Don't tell Ingrid but Madeleine Albright failed to make the Forbes list of the 100 Most Powerful Women in the World. On the other hand, the retired and ailing (but still brilliant) Margaret Thatcher is up there at No. 21.

http://www.forbes.com/lists/results...ategory2=category&passKeyword=&resultsStart=1


----------



## pyhill

> _Originally posted by TIVOSciolist _
> *Don't tell Ingrid but Madeleine Albright failed to make the Forbes list of the 100 Most Powerful Women in the World. On the other hand, the retired and ailing (but still brilliant) Margaret Thatcher is up there at No. 21.
> 
> http://www.forbes.com/lists/results...ategory2=category&passKeyword=&resultsStart=1 *


Where did I place this year?


----------



## TIVOSciolist

> _Originally posted by pyhill _
> *Where did I place this year? *


No. 1 for political power: Condoleeza Rice, National Security Advisor

No. 1 for business acumen: Carly Fiorina, CEO, Hewlett Packard

No. 1 for creative use of duct tape on male friends: pyhill, TiVo Community poster


----------



## pyhill

> _Originally posted by TIVOSciolist _
> *No. 1 for political power: Condoleeza Rice, National Security Advisor
> 
> No. 1 for business acumen: Carly Fiorina, CEO, Hewlett Packard
> 
> No. 1 for creative use of duct tape on male friends: pyhill, TiVo Community poster *


LOL. Awesome! But I have other talents too... In my thirties, man handling is down to just one man and I not going to quit climbing the corporate ladder until I make one of those magazines.

P.S. My number 1 is Condoleeza. I just love her!! Elizabeth Dole (or Lizzie as I call her) is not bad either!


----------



## BrentTivo

Guess what I just got for an anniversary present from my wife 

I'm going to watch one episode a week, heh heh.


----------



## Graymalkin

> _Originally posted by BrentTivo _
> *Guess what I just got for an anniversary present from my wife
> 
> I'm going to watch one episode a week, heh heh. *


Good luck with that. Can you eat only one potato chip at a time, too?

I wound up spending an entire Sunday watching all the episodes and bonus material in a single session.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

> _Originally posted by BrentTivo _
> *Guess what I just got for an anniversary present from my wife
> 
> I'm going to watch one episode a week, heh heh. *





> _Originally posted by Fool Me Twice_
> *I went out and bought the JS1 DVD...
> I think I'll watch one episode a week...*





> _Originally posted by SparkleMotion _
> *I think you're fooling yourself there.  *


Turns out I _was_ fooling myself. It took me two days to get through the whole DVD. Oh well, good luck to you.


----------



## YCantAngieRead

Sigh. I think I'm going to sell my kidney on ebay so I can go purchase the DVDs. I feel so left out.


----------



## Inundated

For what it's worth, Angie...wal-mart.com has it for $34.38, and "Deep Discount DVD" has it for $36. I don't know if it can be found lower...


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Try here: http://www.google.com/froogle?q="joe+schmo"&scoring=p


----------



## pyhill

> _Originally posted by Inundated _
> *For what it's worth, Angie...wal-mart.com has it for $34.38, and "Deep Discount DVD" has it for $36. I don't know if it can be found lower... *


Kidneys??? oh...you probably meant the DVD.


----------



## BrentTivo

> _Originally posted by Graymalkin _
> *Good luck with that. Can you eat only one potato chip at a time, too?
> *


Heheh, my rule is to stop eating a bag of chips once it's empty. Looks like I'm doing about one DVD disk a night.


----------



## YCantAngieRead

> Kidneys??? oh...you probably meant the DVD.




Tuesday nights are so empty without a Schmo.


----------



## Graymalkin

> _Originally posted by YCantAngieRead _
> *
> 
> Tuesday nights are so empty without a Schmo. *


Well, there's always drugs, alcohol, and meaningless sex to fill the void.


----------



## TampaThunder

> _Originally posted by Graymalkin _
> *Well, there's always drugs, alcohol, and meaningless sex to fill the void.  *


I'm just so damned tired of meaningless sex.


----------



## Joey303

> I'm just so damned tired of meaningless sex.


If you're a man, then I'm guessing your must now be reaching your 70's or so . . .


----------



## pyhill

what if the sex means something, does that count?


----------



## TampaThunder

> _Originally posted by pyhill _
> *what if the sex means something, does that count? *


 You mean to say that there is such a thing as meaningful sex? Where do I sign up?


----------



## pyhill

> _Originally posted by TampaThunder _
> *You mean to say that there is such a thing as meaningful sex? Where do I sign up?  *


For women it always means something - haven't you figured that out yet? I am married now (10 1/2 months - woo!) so I would think it is somewhat meaningful. Especially when were both there at the same time.


----------



## YCantAngieRead

*snort*


----------



## drumorgan

OK, it finally showed up. I tried one of those ebay drop off sites near my house. If you are interested in my Lap of Luxury robe from the first season, you can see it here...
Lap of Luxury

I thought I priced it cheap enough that someone might find it worth it. Let me know what you think.

Anyone affiliated with the show interested in signing the robe? If so, I'll donate all the money to charity.

Any word on a third season???


----------



## TampaThunder

> _Originally posted by drumorgan _
> *I thought I priced it cheap enough that someone might find it worth it. Let me know what you think.*


 I've placed my bid already.  Everybody else hands off!!! LOL If you all let me win this I promise not to post racy pictures of myself. (That ought to do it.  )


----------



## YCantAngieRead

I'm a bit puzzled-probably because I haven't watched season one in a while. When did they wear the white robes? I'm only remembering blue ones. I think.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

The revival of this thread today reminded me to check again for updates on the New Zealand version of Joe Schmo called Living The Dream. I'd love to get my hands on it. It seems that Sam Chambers (the Schmo) is a regular MKG. A great guy.

I've only found two web boards discussing the show and the posts are very sparse, but people seem to be warming to it.

You might want to check out the show's website here.
Or an article on Sam here.
Or this forum.
Or this one.

Some interesting tidbits:

As TivoSciolist mentioned earlier somone did get hurt in the Sumo Slam game, but it was scripted. They got rid of the guy because he was such a terrible actor. Seriously!
This one's a little spooky. Remember the talent competition in JS1 when Hutch the A**hole blew everyone away with his rendition of America The Beautiful? Well, they wouldn't sing America The Beautiful in New Zealand of course, so what does Mick the Prick (Hutch's counterpart) sing? Ready for this? He sings O' Danny Boy! Seriously!


----------



## Hapa

Hi everyone!

I just had a chance to catch up (well almost,...).
I had to catch up on some of the episodes because I missed them the first time around and was waiting for the repeats but *sigh*, and re: the news of no JS3 *bigger sigh*.

I had a great time reading all your posts and wished that I had been there in person. JS2 came at a really bad time in my life. This summer will be remembered for the time that I got really good at planning memorials. 

For those of you who remember the F*RT... Have any of you noticed John's current avatar? Has he been converted to a JS fan? 

WHAT IS GOING ON?????


----------



## mrpayroll

Yes, John starting watching season 2 and he absolutely fell in love with Derek. He's had that avatar up pretty much from the beginning of the 2nd season.

Good to have you back and sorry for the rough summer! 

Chris


----------



## YCantAngieRead

Yeah, sorry for the rough summer-mine was more surreal but still in the same vein as yours-we'd plan the memorial thinking someone was dying within hours and they'd pull through. Very odd summer.

Good to see you, though. I was wondering what had happened to you for the second series!


----------



## mrpayroll

Just a heads up. Ralph Garman mentioned on KROQ this morning that he has been cast in a big budget motion picture. His role will start shooting soon.

And guess who is in it?

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0417217/combined

Two for the Money (2005)

Cast (in credits order) 
Matthew McConaughey 
Al Pacino 
rest of cast listed alphabetically 
Kevin Chapman 
Jeremy Piven 
Rene Russo 
Veena Sood .... Gambling Member #1 
April Telek .... Young Woman/Toni's Client

He's not listed in cast yet, but I'm going to try and get his name on there.

Congrats to Ralph. We are going to miss him for about a month on KROQ, but this could be the start of big things for him! :up:

Chris


----------



## YCantAngieRead

Wow. Pretty great cast, there. I'd love to work with Pacino.

I think I'm getting JS1 on DVD for my birthday here in a couple of weeks. I'm stoked.


----------



## SparkleMotion

Did you finally hook up a DVD player? Or is it gonna sit there in its shrink-wrap, mocking you?


----------



## YCantAngieRead

Well, yes, sort of. It's not the best hook-up job in the world, but it does the trick. Unless someone walks in the room, then the connections tend to break and i have to adjust it.


----------



## YCantAngieRead

Here's something weird. I was up early this morning for no good reason, and had the TV on. Out of the corner of my eye I caught a photo of Peter Berg, who I realize now was the famous person I was trying to think of that looks like Kevin Kirkpatrick. He's the guy on the left in this photo.

Peter Berg

For a second there, I thought it WAS Kevin Kirkpatrick.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Hey! Were you watching, _The Last Seduction_ on AMC? I saw him in that very early yesterday morning. Not a great movie.

And now that you mention it, I can see the resemblance.


----------



## YCantAngieRead

Actually, no. He was on plugging his new movie, Friday Night Lights.


----------



## mrpayroll

http://tv.zap2it.com/tveditorial/tve_main/1,1002,271|91066|1|,00.html

Over on FOX, Valerie Azlynn has been added to the cast of the comedy pilot "Spellbound," playing the sister of Dave Annable's male witch. Although she appeared on an episode of ABC's "10-8" last season, Azlynn is best known as bachelorette Piper on Spike TV's "Joe Schmo 2." The actress has also signed on for a recurring role on FOX's midseason "Related By Family" (occasionally known as "Life on a Stick").

Congrats, it looks like her career is taking off. :up:

Chris


----------



## TIVOSciolist

> _Originally posted by mrpayroll _
> *Over on FOX, Valerie Azlynn has been added to the cast of the comedy pilot "Spellbound," playing the sister of Dave Annable's male witch. Although she appeared on an episode of ABC's "10-8" last season, Azlynn is best known as bachelorette Piper on Spike TV's "Joe Schmo 2." The actress has also signed on for a recurring role on FOX's midseason "Related By Family" (occasionally known as "Life on a Stick").*


Thanks. I know that I'll tune in.

The only question is: Will _Tim_ be watching?


----------



## ghettoblaster

Geez, people. The show's over. Give it up.


----------



## mrpayroll

> _Originally posted by ghettoblaster _
> *Geez, people. The show's over. Give it up. *


You know.... he's right! Thanx Mr. Blaster for showing me the error of my ways.

I can't believe I've wasted the last 2 years of my life on this program. 

Chris


----------



## Joey303

> _Originally posted by ghettoblaster _
> *Geez, people. The show's over. Give it up. *


*We Won't!!!!

Er, . . . We Can't!*


----------



## YCantAngieRead

I just don't get thread crappers. Never have, never will.


----------



## pmyers

> _Originally posted by YCantAngieRead _
> *I just don't get thread crappers. Never have, never will. *


what's funny is the same guy then went and posted in the newer Schmo thread....


----------



## pyhill

> _Originally posted by ghettoblaster _
> *Geez, people. The show's over. Give it up. *


Thank god you pointed this out. I have been sitting in front of Spike at 11:00 at night on Tuesdays wondering why I couldn't following the plot and was just too embarrassed to say anything.

When it is time to "to give it up", don't call us - we'll call you.


----------



## Inundated

The show's over? Damn! No wonder my TiVo hasn't been picking up new episodes!



Hey, "ghettoblaster" (what a name), if you really wanna dump on a thread, go find a Star Trek Web site - with apologies to Rhett Reese's latest helper, Star Trek icon William Shatner. Some of them are still talking about tribbles and warp factors in 2004!


----------



## YCantAngieRead

I was watching "Reality Secrets Revealed 2" last night, and if you want to catch a LOT of Joe Schmo 2 clips, watch that show. Joe Schmo clips must come cheap.


----------



## Inundated

Angie - what channel is that on?


----------



## YCantAngieRead

Oh, oops. That would have been helpful information, no? It's on VH1. Premiered last night, so there should be at least 1,998 showings remaining. Maybe Viacom owns rights to the clips, and that's why they used them so much? I dunno.


----------



## gregbennett

Anyone heard anything yet on a season 2 DVD?? Need to free up some space on the TiVo and dont really want to transfer them to tape. 

-Greg


----------



## Inundated

> _Originally posted by YCantAngieRead _
> *Oh, oops. That would have been helpful information, no? It's on VH1. Premiered last night, so there should be at least 1,998 showings remaining. Maybe Viacom owns rights to the clips, and that's why they used them so much? I dunno. *


Just after I posted my message, I put my TiVo to work and am recording an episode of this show tomorrow afternoon.

For those asking - nothing new on a JS2 DVD. If it's ever going to happen...I'll be sure to rush to the board when I find out.


----------



## Hapa

> _Originally posted by mrpayroll _
> *Yes, John starting watching season 2 and he absolutely fell in love with Derek. He's had that avatar up pretty much from the beginning of the 2nd season.
> 
> Chris *


I bet if John had even bothered to watch JS1 that he would have loved it too. The spoof's on other reality shows are too good for any reality show fan.

Thanks for the insight. I feel redeemed to have been there from the beginning =)

I finally hooked up my DVD player and Media PC that have been sitting in the box for months. I feel like I'm catching up a bit with all you technofiles.


----------



## Hapa

> _Originally posted by YCantAngieRead _
> *Yeah, sorry for the rough summer-mine was more surreal but still in the same vein as yours-we'd plan the memorial thinking someone was dying within hours and they'd pull through. Very odd summer.
> 
> Good to see you, though. I was wondering what had happened to you for the second series! *


Thanks for the good thoughts Angie & Chris. (That's an incredibly surreal story, Angie.)
The losses to our family/friends doesn't seem to stop this year, so keep the love coming.

To keep on topic, does anyone have a clue as to how I might get a copy of the JS1 DVD signed by Matt, Muggum, Brian, ... other cast members? This may be hard if they are scattered to the wind but it would certainly brighten my year.


----------



## wendiness

Anybody know when Rhett's next series will begin airing? You know, the one about the fake film crew.


----------



## Inundated

> _Originally posted by wendiness _
> *Anybody know when Rhett's next series will begin airing? You know, the one about the fake film crew. *


::waving::

I believe I read that "Invasion Iowa" will air on Spike TV in February of next year...


----------



## YCantAngieRead

February??? FEBRUARY??? Gaaah.

All this waiting is killing me. Cable networks hate me.


----------



## mrpayroll

> _Originally posted by YCantAngieRead _
> *February??? FEBRUARY??? Gaaah.
> 
> All this waiting is killing me. Cable networks hate me. *


Well it looks like you're busy posting on the Tivo Forum. 4000+ posts in less than a year? 

Chris


----------



## YCantAngieRead

Yeah. I'm not proud of that. But I have to do something while I wait!


----------



## TIVOSciolist

> "The New Schmo" - Amanda
> 
> Amanda Naughton is 25 (her birthday is Christmas Eve). She was born and raised in Pittsburgh, PA. She is the youngest of three - she has an older sister and brother.


Just in case you're still dropping by on occasion: Happy Birthday, Amanda!!! We've so missed you and the rest of the Joe Schmo gang!


----------



## YCantAngieRead

I was just thinking about this thread when I randomly looked at Orkut for people who said Joe Schmo was a favorite show. There were A LOT.


----------



## BrentTivo

I'm surprised that no one posted here when Joe Schmo was listed in Entertainment Weekly's Top 50 DVD Boxed Sets of TV Shows about 1-2 months ago. I was going to rush to the boards to post this info but figured that someone would have beaten me to it already, given how rabid we JS fans are for info about our show 

Oh, and I saw Piper in a commercial last week (not sure what I was doing watching commercials with Tivo!).


----------



## YCantAngieRead

Wow...I didn't know about either of those! Excellent on both counts! (What was the commercial for, do you remember?)


----------



## getbak

> _Originally posted by YCantAngieRead _
> *(What was the commercial for, do you remember?)*


If it's the same commercial I saw, it was for an electric razor (Panasonic, I think). She's in a convertable with some guy. They drive into a car wash, and shave themselves while going through the suds. By the end of the ad, she's wet, smooth, and happy.

I believe it aired during the Apprentice each of the last two weeks.


----------



## BrentTivo

Right, it was the car wash one. She looked great!


----------



## MitchO

And Ashleigh from Season I stars in that disturbing commercial about the medication that gives women less periods a year. You'll have to forgive me for not remembering the name =P


----------



## YCantAngieRead

Which reminds me. I *think* I might be getting season one for Christmas. Finally.


----------



## TIVOSciolist

> _Originally posted by getbak _
> *If it's the same commercial I saw, it was for an electric razor (Panasonic, I think). She's in a convertable with some guy. They drive into a car wash, and shave themselves while going through the suds. By the end of the ad, she's wet, smooth, and happy.*


I thought that was a stupid commercial but did not really notice the actress in it. I'll now have to give it another look.


----------



## pyhill

> _Originally posted by MitchO _
> *And Ashleigh from Season I stars in that disturbing commercial about the medication that gives women less periods a year. You'll have to forgive me for not remembering the name =P *


Seasonale - I take it - 4 periods a years!!!


----------



## Graymalkin

> _Originally posted by pyhill _
> *Seasonale - I take it - 4 periods a years!!! *


How do you feel during the eight times a year when you used to have a period but don't anymore? Does this cut back PMS symptoms to four times a year, as well?

I was wondering how this actually works.

Yes, I'm a guy. I'm curious.


----------



## pyhill

> _Originally posted by Graymalkin _
> *How do you feel during the eight times a year when you used to have a period but don't anymore? Does this cut back PMS symptoms to four times a year, as well?
> 
> I was wondering how this actually works.
> 
> Yes, I'm a guy. I'm curious. *


It's a good question. You don't have any PMS during the other 8 times (it is as if nothing is happening) and it does cut down the PMS symptoms for the other 4 times. The periods themselves are much better as well.


----------



## YCantAngieRead

Wow, this is a really strange discussion for here...but I have none thanks to Depo Provera injections. I never have any symptoms. If you don't have 'em, you don't have the physical effects, either.


----------



## Graymalkin

I pick my discussions as I see 'em. 

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Inundated

What I wanna know is...how'd we get from wishing Amanda a Happy Birthday...to this? 

(I know, I see it...it was just a weird turn! )

Gotta go, before someone yells at me that the show's been over for months...

::fleeing::!!! hehehe


----------



## muggum

And Ryan Raddatz (William, Joe Schmo 1) is in a new Cranium for kids commercial...

Invasion Iowa will probably air sometime in March.

Stuck to ODB has now been postponed indefinitely. I'll keep everyone posted.

I'm having between 4-8 periods a year.

Happy Birthday, Amanda!

M


----------



## YCantAngieRead

Heh-heh-heh. How funny. 

I saw Ryan Raddatz on an old Buffy episode in the last couple months, so I've been wondering what he's up to lately. He's an awfully, awfully talented guy.

Given that JS1 did so well in the DVDs of the year, one has to hope that maybe JS2 will be a DVD. I mean, I doubt it, but one can hope, no?


----------



## muggum

DVD - we're doing our best to make that a reality...

M


----------



## TIVOSciolist

> _Originally posted by muggum _
> *JS2 DVD? I can only say that we're doing our best to make that a reality...
> 
> M *


Speaking for myself, I'm a bit disappointed that Tim, Amanda, and Ingrid have not done their part to bring about a Joe Schmo II DVD.

They all live in the Washington, D.C., area. All it would take is for one of them to get embroiled in a big juicy public scandal and BOOM, Spike TV would have that JSII DVD on the shelves in three weeks.

Ingrid should forget what her mother said about not embarrassing the family and think instead of her fans.


----------



## YCantAngieRead

Heh-heh. You should be a PR person, TS.


----------



## sync

Does Spike TV ever replay JS?


----------



## YCantAngieRead

Unfortunately, no. We wish they would, but no.


----------



## fmowry

> _Originally posted by muggum _
> *And Ryan Raddatz (William, Joe Schmo 1) is in a new Cranium for kids commercial...
> 
> Invasion Iowa will probably air sometime in March.
> 
> Stuck to ODB has now been postponed indefinitely. I'll keep everyone posted.
> 
> I'm having between 4-8 periods a year.
> 
> Happy Birthday, Amanda!
> 
> M *


I thought I heard that "Stuck on ODB" hasn't aired because there really wasn't much to see. He just sat around for most of the footage doing nothing. Can't remeber where I heard that though. Maybe on a radio show (Howard Stern maybe) when ODB bit the dust.

Frank


----------



## Dear Prudence

Piper is listed at playing a model in the new Bewitched movie


----------



## Hapa

Did anyone else notice that MKG and JSI was #6 in VH1's 50 most outrageous TV moments? 

I was channel surfing and needless to say I stopped and backed up when I saw Matts face on the tellie.

Happy 2005 everyone!


----------



## Inundated

I just got a new DVD recorder for Christmas, and the very first thing I'm doing is saving off all those JS2 episodes I've been keeping on the TiVo. And I miss this show, dammit! I miss Tim and Ingrid and Amanda...I miss Ralph...I miss Montecore, even! Sigh. 

I'm ever hopeful that there'll still be a JS2 DVD. Last time he posted about it, Our Man Muggum(tm) sounded like he was still working on it...somehow! Let's cross all our fingers and toes...once again, I'm first in line if it comes out.


----------



## YCantAngieRead

Hey, I didn't notice I made sig fodder. Please tell me that hasn't been there for like, a week. 

Yeah, I'm still ever-hopeful for a DVD. Go, Joe! (Or something. )


----------



## pyhill

I was just laughing about the fake Montecore and Tim's and Amanda's look when that thing was brought out. I want a new season and will not settle for anything less!!!!!!!


----------



## getreal

Have you all bought the JS1 DVDs?


----------



## Inundated

> _Originally posted by getreal _
> *Have you all bought the JS1 DVDs? *


You doubt...us? 

Two sets. One for myself, one for a friend...


----------



## pyhill

> _Originally posted by getreal _
> *Have you all bought the JS1 DVDs? *


Oh please...we're professional JS obsessives.


----------



## YCantAngieRead

(I haven't yet. But don't tell anyone. Now that I have money coming in each month, though, it will be the first thing I purchase.)


----------



## wendiness

> _Originally posted by Inundated _
> *You doubt...us?
> 
> Two sets. One for myself, one for a friend... *


A grateful friend.


----------



## BrentTivo

What do you think I bought myself for my 40th birthday?


----------



## muggum

No Joe 3, so you must channel your obsessiveness into Invasion Iowa come March! =P

R


----------



## Inundated

> _Originally posted by muggum _
> *No Joe 3, so you must channel your obsessiveness into Invasion Iowa come March! =P*


Oh, you know it! I'm already gearing up! 

And if you manage to get a JS2 DVD out, somehow...I'll be first in line. And I'll buy at least two copies. (You're welcome, wendiness  )


----------



## YCantAngieRead

> _Originally posted by muggum _
> *No Joe 3, so you must channel your obsessiveness into Invasion Iowa come March! =P
> 
> R *


As a big fan who really knew there was not going to be any Joe 3, I can't pretend that seeing that in print again didn't make me a tad sad.

So, here we go, Invasion Iowa! Yeehaa! And stuff!


----------



## Fool Me Twice

I'm a little behind on this thread, but speaking of Schmo alumni in commercials, I keep seeing Austin from JS2 on a fitness infomercial (AB Scissor I think).

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/cgi/gofuton.cgi?action=newswire&id=6800action=newswire&id=6785


> THE LANCE KRALL SHOW (Spike TV, New!) - The cable channel has committed to eight episodes of a new improv series featuring "The Joe Schmo Show" alum Lance Krall and his comedy troupe, the Whole World Theater. Krall played "Kip, the Gay Guy" on "Schmo's" first season. Production has been completed on all eight half-hours of the series, which features everything from man-on-the-street segments to crank calls, with Krall himself writing and directing each installment. Sarah Baker, Phil Cater, Annie Humphrey, Rob Poynter, Michael Sweeney, Loren Tarquinio and Anna Vocino also star in the project, which was executive produced by Krall and his manager Rory Rosegarten. "Krall" reportedly will be paired with Spike's signature Thursday series "MXC" beginning in the spring however no firm dates have been set.



http://tvnz.co.nz/view/tv2_story_skin/461701?format=html
I see that TV2 in New Zealand is now showing JS1. I wonder how well it's own version (Living The Dream) did?


----------



## MitchO

Grats Lance! I was watching the Monk marathon on New Years Day and I had forgotten about Lance's 2nd appearance as the car salesman in the "The Monk" episode. I chuckled just at the site of him


----------



## YCantAngieRead

Good for Lance! Although, I hate crank call shows, so...but anyway...good for him!

(And actually, it was his third appearance on Monk. And now I sound like an obsessed fan. )


----------



## scooterboy

Just wanted to mention that I saw Bryce in a really bad movie on Showtime last week. It was called "Winter Break" (essentially spring break on an Aspen mountain), and he played a gay coffee shop worker. His scenes were probably the most entertaining in the entire movie.


----------



## YCantAngieRead

When are they going to quit making spring break ski movies? They always suck.


----------



## Inundated

> _Originally posted by YCantAngieRead _
> *Good for Lance! Although, I hate crank call shows, so...but anyway...good for him!*


The bit above makes it sounds like that'll be just one part of the show.

Anyone who saw Lance's demo reel - which he linked to here - knows it'll be a fun time. Congratulations, Lance, if you're still lurking around TCF!

I'm finally getting around to dumping the finale of JS2 to DVD (the personal, archival copy off of my TiVo, not the full-featured set I encourage everyone to buy if they manage to make it available!). Sigh. Between these two shows... there's more memorable TV than I've seen in the entire rest of my life.


----------



## Inundated

I went to the link FoolMeTwice posted, and didn't see Lance's show, but I DID see THIS JS related item...which includes Lance, David Hornsby and JS1 director Danny Salles, not to mention an appearance by Ralph Garman!

Link is the same as listed above...they must have moved the other story to a new link:



> THE OTHER MALL (FOX, New!) - Director Danny Salles ("My Big Fat Obnoxious Fiance") and actors David Hornsby ("Six Feet Under") and Lance Krall ("The Downer Channel") have scored a pilot presentation order for a new Christopher Guest-esque comedy set at an aging Midwest shopping mall. Said project will then track a young go-getter (Hornsby) who's put in charge of the mall after it's sold to a big corporation and must deal with its many wacky retailers. Krall's role wasn't specified in the pilot, which also featured Ralph Garman. The trio, all of whom worked on Spike TV's "The Joe Schmo Show," co-created the series and took the extra step of shooting a short presentation tape of their own to pitch the networks with. FOX has commissioned a new pilot presentation as well as a full pilot script which will feature a few minor changes as well as upgraded production values. Susan Dickes ("Just Shoot Me") has also been brought on as an executive producer of the project, which is set up at Regency Television.


----------



## Inundated

Ralph Garman is also being featured, by the way, in a multi-part series on the popular Los Angeles radio site LARadio.com. The site votes for the "10 Favorite LARPs" (Los Angeles Radio People) each year, and site founder Don Barrett notes that this year, Ralph was clearly "just" off the list. That prompted the multi-part bio/interview that's running this week.

Unfortunately, LARadio.com is a pay site, so I can't reproduce it here...but the story is very good so far. Tomorrow, they'll run the part where Ralph talks about JS...


----------



## Inundated

So, I'm up late, bored and Google is my friend.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0432468/

Looks like the latest foreign adaptation of our favorite show was in France!



> "Gloire et fortune" (2004)
> 
> French adaptation of "The Joe Schmo Show" (2003). Mathieu is the only real "candidate" among a group of actors.


TIVOSciolist? Did you ferret this out earlier, and I missed it?


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Nice! Check it out. Video Clips!

http://gloireetfortune.m6.fr

A *lot* of video clips! Wow!


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Watch the control room panic when Matthieu (honestly, that's the Schmo's name) starts to take things a bit too far with Sabrina la Bimbo (no translation required).  

http://video.m6.fr/player/24/wmf_ASX.php?nomvid=b041028131533SARAA9220100

This next clip is called "Calliente".

http://video.m6.fr/player/24/wmf_ASX.php?nomvid=b041028112217SARAA9220100

Well, here's something familiar: "Combat de Sumo".

http://video.m6.fr/player/24/wmf_ASX.php?nomvid=b041028114703SARAA9220100

A buch of clips on that site.

Here's a Babelfish translation of a paragraph from an episode summary on another French site:



> The hour of elimination sounded. Jean-Claude collects 3 votes against him and is eliminated. Everyone is in tears, surely the prospect to be more made awake at dawn by howls of soldier. Mathieu when to him leaves to insulate itself in its room to cry. And that cries, and that cries, with a small air of piano over. Hold it suddenly is true telereality and not parody!


Unscripted, but still the same!

I wonder if Muggum has seen this.


----------



## pyhill

Love the house!!!


----------



## Inundated

The French mark gets as close to the veteran as Matt did to Earl. Priceless!!

There's a study in here somewhere...put together the same characters in a fake reality show, and compare how the "marks" respond in each situation. Did the guy in New Zealand cry over the departure of their version of "Earl"?


----------



## Inundated

And most importantly...

What's the French translation for...

"WHAT IS GOINNNNNG ONNNN?!?!?!?!"


----------



## Inundated

Oh, in addition, it appears that the original show is airing on a French satellite channel called "FUN TV"...if I'm reading right...right now.

http://site.funtv.m6.fr/request.asp?bfcom=Emission/Concept/JoeSchmoShow

You can run this through Google to translate it:

http://translate.google.com/transla...&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&prev=/language_tools

The machine translated description?



> The greatest hoax of American television, The Joe Schmo Show , arrives of exclusiveness on FUN TV. Matt Kennedy Gould , a young American candidate, persuaded to take part in a new adaptation of famous Big Brother , is in fact the victim of a great hoax: all the other participants are actors who will do everything to make it crack! Will Matt Kennedy Gould realize that all is false? Response every Sunday to 10h00 on FUN TV.


----------



## Inundated

Long-time JS fan Aaron Barnhart (Kansas City Star) weighed in on the new CBS reality show "The Will", which has, I believe, already been cancelled after just one episode. And sure enough, there's a reference to you-know-what:

http://www.kansascity.com/mld/kansascity/entertainment/10572510.htm?1c
(registration or Knight-Ridder newspapers login required, but here's the only part that matters to us)



> The Will not only has a smarmy host but a whole McMansion full of reality-show stereotypes: the Ice Queen, the Belligerent Guy, Cute Young Thing I, Cute Young Thing II and so on. The very first challenge is that old Survivor chestnut Endurance, in which players must keep one hand on an enormous safe while holding a piggybank with their other arm  for as long as they can.
> 
> It looks as ridiculous as it sounds. Indeed, the program that The Will most resembles is The Joe Schmo Show, which wasn't even an actual reality show but a parody of the reality TV genre.


----------



## muggum

I didn't see those clips. Hilarious! I've seen the first episode of Living the Dream from New Zealand. It's eerily similar to Joe Schmo... the language, the editing, the content (host coming in on a horse, etc.). The show did so well in New Zealand that they're now airing the original.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Unfortunately, TV2 hasn't provided video clips of Living the Dream on their website. But, it was interesting to follow the episode summaries.

Among other things, I found it interesting that they kept in the part where a player gets injured in the Sumo Slam game, even though it was accidental in the original. It seems that they were having trouble with one of their actors and needed to get rid of him before his chronic overacting made Sam (their Matt) too suspicious. So that's how they wrote him out.

Hopefully, I'll get a hold of an episode eventually. So far though, no luck.


----------



## Inundated

> _Originally posted by muggum _
> *I didn't see those clips. Hilarious! I've seen the first episode of Living the Dream from New Zealand. It's eerily similar to Joe Schmo... the language, the editing, the content (host coming in on a horse, etc.). The show did so well in New Zealand that they're now airing the original. *


The French version seems a little more tailored to the sensibilities of the French audience. And just the clips I've seen on the Web seem to indicate that it'd make the original show (or even JS2) look tame. Then again, the French don't go ape-you-know-what at the sight of a woman without a shirt on, on TV...



Anyone who manages to get ahold of any video of "Living the Dream"...if you could direct me to same, I'd much appreciate it. Maybe there's some cable or satellite channel that specializes in overseas TV shows...or even overseas TV shows that were adapted from popular U.S. shows.


----------



## Rangers4me

I just started watching the Joe Schmo DVD's that I bought 4 months ago. The first DVD is defective and the voices are out of synch. Does anyone know where to send the Disc for replacement?


----------



## Inundated

> _Originally posted by Rangers4me _
> *I just started watching the Joe Schmo DVD's that I bought 4 months ago. The first DVD is defective and the voices are out of synch. Does anyone know where to send the Disc for replacement? *


Hmm...I'd assume the retailer you bought it from, or Paramount Home Video?


----------



## ahecht

In a sort of "where are they now" update, Ralph Garmin just bought a $760 bowl of Apple Jacks.


----------



## YCantAngieRead

Well, I suppose it's a good thing he's keeping busy.


----------



## pyhill

and eating a nutritious breakfast.


----------



## Inundated

Ralph, if you were hungry, you should have let us know!



Seriously...don'tcha just love radio publicity stunts? It helps that Ralph is, of course, a Philly native. But the cereal didn't appear to help the Eagles...


----------



## SparkleMotion

Just in case some folks missed it, Kevin "Bryce" Kirkpatrick had a (sadly miniscule) role in the last-aired episode of "Arrested Development".


----------



## muggum

Odds for a Joe 2 DVD looking better and better... I'll post about it here first.

M


----------



## Inundated

:: lining up to be a distributor in the eastern U.S. ::

We'll be watching!


----------



## Amnesia

That's great to hear! Just thinking about it makes me hungry for Pork and Beans...


----------



## YCantAngieRead

I also meant to note that I saw Melissa Lewis on a Miller Light (I think) ad talking about losing taste. She's getting to be a regular ad face.


----------



## MitchO

Hey Guys! Get this: Joe Schmo was a MAJOR influence on last night's new episode of "Drawn Together".

For those unaware, Drawn Together is a cartoon parody of reality television, with a handful of basic cartoon character types (the Super Hero, the Video Game Elf, the Internet Download Character, etc etc) live in a house a la Big Brother. The show's humor is very raw and South Park level crude, but extremely funny IMO. 

Anyway, last night's episode revolved around the housemates getting tired of the show's constant invasion on their lives for little to no reward, and showed lots of "twists" and teases, much like various reality shows. And the one tease they continued to show before every commercial break is an outside view of the house, with a voice-over of one of the characters shouting the immortal:

"WHAT IS GOING ON?!?!"   

Later, when they totally rebel and fight their way off the show, one of the characters gives a speech about how they should fight for all the people on reality shows who were given the shaft, like the two girls on Joe Millionaire who didn't know that Joe was "not really rich and basically retarded", the Average Joe girls, some people on Big Brother I never heard of ...

... "And Matt on Joe Schmo, who ended up finding out all his friends were a-hole actors". 

The parody ... has been parodied.


----------



## Inundated

I really don't watch "Drawn Together", but I'll find and TiVo the next episode to see this.

And considering the very nature of the show...the producers would HAVE to be aware of JS!


Perhaps that's their way of giving a nod to the master show of the genre.


----------



## YCantAngieRead

That's pretty cool. Do you know if the episode has a title?


----------



## SparkleMotion

Anyone notice I posted that about Kevin Kirkpatrick in this very thread yesterday?


----------



## MitchO

RE: The Drawn Together ep. It's ep 108: "The One With a Big Twist"


----------



## Inundated

I went to look for this one, and it's on right now! Yipes, I missed the first half of it. Hope it wasn't the part with Joe Schmo mentioned. Or that it gets repeated...which it should, being Comedy Central.


----------



## TIVOSciolist

SparkleMotion said:


> Anyone notice I posted that about Kevin Kirkpatrick in this very thread yesterday?


Unfortunately, he turned out to be on the only episode of "Arrested Development" that I forgot to record in the last few months.


----------



## ahecht

According to my Tivo, that episode of Drawn Together will next air this Thursday at 2am EST.


----------



## BrentTivo

BRING ON THE JOE SCHMO 2 DVD!!! Whoohooo, it's ony Tuesday but reading Muggum's news makes it feel like Friday!


----------



## Inundated

ahecht said:


> According to my Tivo, that episode of Drawn Together will next air this Thursday at 2am EST.


I did manage to get the JS reference in the show, on the first one I joined in late.


----------



## Joey303

Quick Update: muggum sez the JS2 DVD is . . . _*in production**!*_ :up: :up: :up:


----------



## Inundated

I just realized that I have JS2 Episode 8 and the finale sitting on the DVD in my laptop right now.  (No, not the *real* DVD...the "copied off my TiVo for my own enjoyment while away from my TiVo" DVD.)

I'm anxiously awaiting the "real thing", and I'm glad Muggum and company found a way to get it out!


----------



## Cjt90

Intersting Find For Us JS Fans.

http://www.tvtome.com/tvtome/servlet/ShowMainServlet/showid-32155/The_Other_Mall/


----------



## Inundated

Cjt90 said:


> Intersting Find For Us JS Fans.
> 
> http://www.tvtome.com/tvtome/servlet/ShowMainServlet/showid-32155/The_Other_Mall/


Hmmm.

This looks familiar.



http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=2510248&&#post2510248


----------



## YCantAngieRead

I'd forgotten about it, though. That's pretty cool-good to know the JS guys are still in touch and those two actors working together would be hilarious.


----------



## tetspa

A while back I emailed Brian Keith Ethridge (forgive spelling error) with an idea for the next season of JS - since JS1 was patterened after survivor, and JS2 after the Bachelor, why not pattern JS3 after "The Mole" - let the "premise" be that ONLY 1 person is a fraud, when in fact everyone is - you can really manipulate the poor smuck each week in showing different characters acting "mole-like" (even go so far as let joe shmoe "overhear" the mole talking or "find" evidence that someone is the mole), only to have that person "assasinated" each week. You could drive joe crazy and really make him paranoid. It also gives you license to cover any flubbs by pointing out that "he might just be the mole".


----------



## mask2343

tetspa said:


> A while back I emailed Brian Keith Ethridge (forgive spelling error) with an idea for the next season of JS - since JS1 was patterened after survivor, and JS2 after the Bachelor, why not pattern JS3 after "The Mole" - let the "premise" be that ONLY 1 person is a fraud, when in fact everyone is - you can really manipulate the poor smuck each week in showing different characters acting "mole-like" (even go so far as let joe shmoe "overhear" the mole talking or "find" evidence that someone is the mole), only to have that person "assasinated" each week. You could drive joe crazy and really make him paranoid. It also gives you license to cover any flubbs by pointing out that "he might just be the mole".


Or better yet...have Joe BE the mole.


----------



## HtomSirveaux

I should have KNOWN this was going to happen. After watching Invasion: Iowa, I've finally convinced my girlfriend to watch my JS1 DVD set. She loves the show, and when I want her to watch JS2, all the torrents seem to be dead  

Any leads (other than waiting for the JS2 DVD which I will buy of course) on where to get the show in any form for her to watch? Thanks.


----------



## Inundated

Long-time Schmo-fan and dear friend wendiness posted this in another thread...



wendiness said:


> Note to all JSS fans. Gerald (hard G) is back! He's the host of a new reality show called "Popularity Contest" on CMT. He doesn't appear too much but he does the voice overs and makes an appearance at the end of each episode. I think they're up to episode 3 now. It's actually not a bad show. The premise is 10 people (I think) descend upon Vega, Texas and have to compete to be voted most popular. Sounds dumb but it's quite interesting. It conjures up memories of the sort of postings we enjoyed while analysing JSS.
> 
> Contestants have to win over the locals who, being typical small town Texans, don't suffer frauds and fakes too well. Each episode they have to compete in a contest, win money and then decide how to influence the locals with generosity (one fool kept his cash).
> 
> Anyway, thought some of you JSS fans might enjoy seeing Gerald again, albeit in a small role. If there's enough interest, I'd love to see a thread started about it.
> 
> Sorry this is off topic, but I know there are lots of Gerald fans here.


----------



## YCantAngieRead

He's also doing an occassional comment on the E! channel's 50 Most Outrageous TV moments, which is hosted by Jerry Springer.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

As posted by muggum here.


> The Joe Schmo 2 DVD... with an amazing bunch of extras... should be on store shelves in December in time for Christmas! Cross your fingers.
> 
> R


----------



## BrentTivo

Woot! Wish it were earlier though, could use some goo Schmoing while reality shows are in a summer lull.


----------



## Graymalkin

All I want for Christmas is my two front -- er, Joe Schmo II DVD set.


----------



## Inundated

I must not be keeping an eye on the RW-related threads in here. I'm gonna lose my "obsessive" title at this rate!

Merry Christmas in June...well, thinking about the upcoming JS2 DVD, that is.

Yes, I'm buying at least two...one for me, one for a certain other regular on here...


----------



## YCantAngieRead

I saw Melissa Yvonne Lewis on an Oscar Meyer commercial. She's in EVERY commercial, these days, it seems.


----------



## TIVOSciolist

In the lead up to Ingrid Wiese's birthday today (Saturday), I looked over some of the old postings for Joe Schmo 2. 

It's hard to believe that it's been a year since the show ended. I can't imagine the show with anyone other than Ingrid as the original Jane Schmo. What a great group of TCF fans we had posting after every episode.

I look forward to the DVD. Happy Birthday Ingrid!


----------



## Mike Wells

Another note... I saw somewhere that Matt Kenedy Gould is going to be on "Battle of the Network Reality Stars" on Bravo. "Fifteen minutes and counting..."


----------



## Inundated

Hope the DVD of JS2 is coming soon as well...Muggum? Any status report? We have money, and we're ready to buy...



And Happy Birthday to Ingrid, if she's still lurking around here.


----------



## muggum

Joe 2 due out in December. That's the latest!

R


----------



## Inundated

Way cool, my friend. And someone here is going to get one as her Christmas gift from me... (it's a tradition, don'tcha know? )


----------



## BrentTivo

Can't believe it's been a year already--I still remember Schmo 2 vividly. Eagerly awaiting the DVD, wish there was something equally well created coming up soon.


----------



## SparkleMotion

In case no one's noticed, Natasha Leggero ("Rita" the drunk from JS2) is a regular on MTV's The '70s House.


----------



## YCantAngieRead

Holy CRAP! She was also on Reno 911! the other night. Holy moses, I didn't even recognize her until you said that. Good job, Rita The Drunk!


----------



## SparkleMotion

Heh...that means you smeeked the '70s House thread because that's where I found out who it was (and you would have too, since you posted in it).


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Valerie "Piper" Azlynn is in the movie "Bewitched". Her line:

"Hi there! I have hepatitis C."


----------



## Amnesia

muggum said:


> Joe 2 due out in December.


Is this still on schedule?

I don't see any info on Amazon or TVShowsOnDVD.com...


----------



## BrentTivo

Aye, would like to get this for Christmas.


----------



## Inundated

For what it's worth, Our Man Muggum(tm)'s profile says he was last here on October 4th. One can only hope it's because he's too busy working on said JS2 DVD.


----------



## sushikitten

Joe Schmo 1 is coming up next on my Netflix queue!!


----------



## BrentTivo

For the love of god, where is my Schmo 2 DVD set?!?


----------



## Inundated

BrentTivo said:


> For the love of god, where is my Schmo 2 DVD set?!?


:: looks at calendar ::

:: sees it says November, instead of December ::

:: walks away ::


----------



## SparkleMotion

A friend of mine said he saw Lance Krall on a recent episode of The Office, though in a very small role. I can't confirm or deny that as I haven't seen the episode yet. Anyone else catch it?


----------



## TIVOSciolist

Hey, I found a customer for the "Porked and Beans" video.



> Joker Chris Buzzes For Charity.
> Fund-raising Christopher Hayton is a real local superhero!
> 
> The big-hearted 23-year-old from The Fairway, Leatherhead, has raised £350,000 for charity over the past six years, and his latest exploits are sure to bring lots more cash flooding in.
> 
> Christopher, who works part-time at a Box Hill nursing home, is renowned for dressing as such characters as Superman, Wonderwoman, a Gladiator, and Mr Blobby.
> 
> *His favourite fund-raising activity involves sitting in baths full of cold baked beans*, but over the next week, he will be hitting the streets of Cheam, Leatherhead, Ashtead, Epsom and Ewell to target unassuming shopkeepers.
> 
> http://www.thisishertfordshire.co.uk/archive/display.var.62585.0.joker_chris_buzzes_for_charity.php


----------



## BrentTivo

Inundated said:


> :: looks at calendar ::
> 
> :: sees it says November, instead of December ::
> 
> :: walks away ::


Inundated, ye of eternal patience


----------



## Rangers4me

SparkleMotion said:


> A friend of mine said he saw Lance Krall on a recent episode of The Office, though in a very small role. I can't confirm or deny that as I haven't seen the episode yet. Anyone else catch it?


Yep he was in it. He played Dwight's Sensei.


----------



## BrentTivo

Inundated said:


> :: looks at calendar ::
> 
> :: sees it says November, instead of December ::
> 
> :: walks away ::


::looks at calendar::

::sees it says December::

::checks Amazon for Schmo 2::


----------



## moe2

Muggum,

Will you please let us know if there will be a JS2 DVD? Some of us (probably a lot of us) are repeatedly checking here, there, and everywhere for a hopeful sign... I'd prefer not to keep wasting my time if the DVD is simply not to be. 

Thanks!


----------



## sarah7964

Please, please tell me someone has the finale of Joe Schmo 2 recorded or TIVOed. If so, is it possible to get a copy? I recorded the wrong channel and never got to see it. It doesn't look like it will be put out on DVD, so I am dying to see it. I know it aired a long time ago, but here's hoping. Thanks.


----------



## Amnesia

(bump)

Any news on _JS2_ DVD?


----------



## muggum

Sorry, guys, still no word. As soon as I get any information, I'll be sure to post!

M


----------



## Amnesia

Thanks.

Any new projects you can tell us about?


----------



## MitchO

Wow, digging up this thread must have taken one very large shovel.

I:I actually came up in conversation just last week here. I took a quick look, but was unable to find any "Shats" still on eBay.


----------



## YCantAngieRead

I was wondering about any new projects, too.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Hello, old thread.


----------



## fredo

Kristen Wiig (Dr. Pat) is a regular on SNL now.


----------



## SparkleMotion

fredo said:


> Kristen Wiig (Dr. Pat) is a regular on SNL now.


Technically, she's considered a "featured player".

Not that there's anything wrong with that. Eddie Murphy was "featured" for two or three seasons before becoming a "regular".


----------



## muggum

We have some stuff in development / pre-production, but we're a ways off from anything hitting air. Trust me, you guys will be the first to know!

M


----------



## YCantAngieRead

Kristen Wiig is AMAZING on SNL! I had no idea she was so good at impressions.


----------



## Fleegle

This is the thread that doesn't end...
Yes, it goes on and on my friends....
Some people started posting to it,
Not knowning what it was,
But they'll continue reading it forever just because...
This is the thread that doesn't end....
Yes, it goes on and on my friends....


----------



## TIVOSciolist

Happy Birthday Ingrid!

I can't find anything new about her on Goggle so I just have to assume that she's out there, still quietly working on changing the world.


----------



## katbug

Oooh, you got me! I was so excited to see this thread jump back up again, hoping it meant a new season. Any word on future seasons of Joe? I miss it!


----------



## TIVOSciolist

katbug said:


> Oooh, you got me! I was so excited to see this thread jump back up again, hoping it meant a new season. Any word on future seasons of Joe? I miss it!


I don't have any information about the Joe Schmo II DVD. However, if you might be interested in learning about the Joe Schmo remake from New Zealand ("Living the Dream"), please send me a Private Message.


----------



## katbug

Nope, I don't need the DVDs, I recorded the whole season onto VHS (that was before I had a dvd recorder) and those are in storage somewhere. I was just hoping for another season to be made.  Wishful thinking?


Just editing to mention that it turns out that I only recorded S1 (which was still a treat to rewatch). Still get excited every time I see this thread pop up again, lol.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Hello, thread.


----------



## SparkleMotion

I'd still like to see JS2 on DVD. Muggum? You listening? Any news, my friend?


----------



## Inundated

Great, get my hopes up again, folks!


----------



## katbug

Yep, I think this is actually the 3rd season of JS...we're the Joes and Janes that everyone's laughing at while we keep getting fooled.


----------



## muggum

Believe it or not, it's not a dead issue. There may still be a JS2 DVD, as well as an Invasion Iowa DVD. Don't hold your breath, though. If it becomes a reality, I'll be sure to stop by and let everyone know!

M


----------



## MitchO

An I:I DVD would just about make my year.

You need to keep us up on anything else down the pipe too, Muggum! Good to 'see' ya.


----------



## muggum

Well, we just did an animated pilot for MTV, waiting to see whether it moves forward to series. We'll stop by and keep people posted!

R


----------



## Inundated

Thanks for coming in here and keeping us up to date, Muggum.

See? You never forget SchmoLove.


----------



## innocentfreak

Yeah definitely disappointed. Here I was hoping for the DVD so I could actually see the finale.


----------



## wendiness1

Wow! I'm so happy to find Schmoers are still hanging out together! 

Muggum, has enough time passed that another Joe Schmo could work? (Please say yes.)


----------



## katbug

Yeah Muggum...what can we fans do to get more Joe? I would absolutely LOVE another season!


----------



## YCantAngieRead

This really would belong in the first Joe Schmo thread, but I think it's in the archives-I saw Ryan Raddatz on Reno 911 last evening. It was a rerun, so I'm not sure when the original air date was.

According to his IMDb bio, he's been in a lot of stuff since then, including Arrested Development.


----------



## Fleegle

...Yes it goes on and on my frieeeeeend...


----------



## TIVOSciolist

Has anyone here been following Ingrid Weise's on-going blog? She wrote a "behind the scenes" entry a while ago that certainly uses more colorful language than I've ever read in any of her post-show interviews:

http://threenewyorkwomen.blogspot.com/2005/08/it-happened-to-me-i-was-famous-for.html


----------



## katbug

I haven't, but I want to thank you for reviving the thread! Joe lives on!!!


----------



## YCantAngieRead

Wow. She doesn't seem overly happy about the whole thing.


----------



## Amnesia

BTW, the new episode of _Entertainment Weekly_ is about the "EW 100"---the stars they love right now.

Included is our own Dr. Pat, Kristen Wiig. Doens't mention _Joe Schmo_, though.


----------



## MickeS

YCantAngieRead said:


> Wow. She doesn't seem overly happy about the whole thing.


She might have FELT like she was being made a fool of, but I think most people were laughing with her, not at her.

I thought both seasons of Joe Schmo is some of the best TV i've ever seen.


----------



## ellinj

Did the second season ever come out on DVD?


----------



## dvdapex

ellinj said:


> Did the second season ever come out on DVD?


No.


----------



## marksman

Amnesia said:


> BTW, the new episode of _Entertainment Weekly_ is about the "EW 100"---the stars they love right now.
> 
> Included is our own Dr. Pat, Kristen Wiig. Doens't mention _Joe Schmo_, though.


Haha wow. I never made the connection with her and being on SNL.

The second I read your post though it instantly connected. How weird.


----------



## fireman9302

Man I miss this show, whats it been 3 years? My wife and I are still talking about it.


----------



## TIVOSciolist

It was good to see Natasha Leggero on Fox News' "Red Eye" show (3 a.m. ET/12 a.m. PT) last week.

I missed Ingrid Wiese's teen diary reading earlier this year. Unfortunately, Brooklyn isn't that close to San Francisco.

http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2007/05/11/entertainment/main2791765.shtml??source=RSS&attr=_2791765


----------



## mattack

then there was one of the writers(??) on the bad NBC improv show..


----------



## scottjf8

fireman9302 said:


> Man I miss this show, whats it been 3 years? My wife and I are still talking about it.


Bump whore!!


----------



## YCantAngieRead

TIVOSciolist said:


> It was good to see Natasha Leggero on Fox News' "Red Eye" show (3 a.m. ET/12 a.m. PT) last week.


She's also on some sitcom I caught a few minutes of recently.

I've been catching more and more JS1 and 2 alums on various shows lately. Plus, I never miss Kristen Wiig on SNL. 

ETA: Apparently, it was Til Death.


----------



## skywalkr2

Ashes to Ashes, Dust to Dust... This thread is dead to us.


----------



## 5thcrewman

Muggum-
How about getting Leah Remini in a fake 'Fit Club?'


----------



## curt1s

Hey Guys,

I am a huge fan of the shows, and I got the season 1 DVD, but I never did tape the season 2 episodes. Could anyone hook me up with them? I would be more than happy to pay for your time and materials or whatever. 

Can someone please help me out??

Thanks!
Curt


----------



## wendiness1

Ah, memories . . .


----------



## muggum

Ah, memory lane. Still working on the season two DVD. We're targeting a July 2045 release date. How about Kristen! She's blown up, and deservedly so!


----------



## waldingrl

This show was first on way before I was here. Just wanted to say that it's still a show we talk about as well. Truly awesome stuff! :up:


----------



## curt1s

Can anyone help me copies of the show??? I see three people replied but no one offered to help out 

Thanks,
Curt


----------



## fmowry

curt1s,
I doubt anybody could help you. It's been a long time since the show was one and it did have limited viewership. I just searched some torrent sites and found nothing.

"muggum" who responded after your request today was a producer on the show. Unless he can magically leak the shows to a torrent site you're probably SOL.

He's probably busy in negotiation with William Shatner for Invasion Iowa II.

Frank


----------



## wendiness1

Anybody else think that enough time has passed that a Joe Schmo III could work?


----------



## DevdogAZ

wendiness1 said:


> Anybody else think that enough time has passed that a Joe Schmo III could work?


Time passing was never a requirement. I think they could have gotten away with JS3 immediately after JS2. However, not enough people watched (clearly the fault of the network, promotion, and time slot, not the production itself) and therefore, no sequel.


----------



## ruexp67

Wow, thread from the dead!


----------



## YCantAngieRead

wendiness1 said:


> Anybody else think that enough time has passed that a Joe Schmo III could work?


When this thread was bumpted the other day, I was thinking it's too bad they couldn't throw something together really fast during the writers' sstrike, since there's nothing else on.


----------



## Amnesia

YCantAngieRead said:


> When this thread was bumpted the other day, I was thinking it's too bad they couldn't throw something together really fast during the writers' sstrike, since there's nothing else on.


Hey, muggum---are you reading this?


----------



## DancnDude

I was thinking that too, but this show had good writers who wrote the script.


----------



## MitchO

As much as I'd like a JS2 DVD, it's the Invasion: Iowa DVD that I'll always pray for. I have no reason to stand in front of NYC webcams without the Schmo. =/


----------



## TIVOSciolist

fmowry said:


> curt1s,
> I doubt anybody could help you. It's been a long time since the show was one and it did have limited viewership. I just searched some torrent sites and found nothing.


Rumor has it that Curt1s has been taken care of.



MitchO said:


> As much as I'd like a JS2 DVD, it's the Invasion: Iowa DVD that I'll always pray for. I have no reason to stand in front of NYC webcams without the Schmo. =/


It looks as though "Invasion Iowa" has launched the adorable Brooke Lemke into a full-blown movie career:

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=207617155

http://www.silent-but-deadly-productions.com/about.html

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm2674771/


----------



## YCantAngieRead

DancnDude said:


> I was thinking that too, but this show had good writers who wrote the script.


Yeah, that's true.


----------



## DevdogAZ

muggum said:


> Ah, memory lane. Still working on the season two DVD. We're targeting a July 2045 release date. How about Kristen! She's blown up, and deservedly so!


Just out of curiosity, why would it be so difficult to release a DVD? I understand that if you wanted to do it right, with extras, deleted scenes, commentaries, etc. it would require a lot of work and additional budget which may not be justified. But what would it entail to simply put the episodes as they aired onto DVDs with no extras? I would think that the minimal costs to put together something like this would make it a no-brainer, considering it would probably sell several thousand copies, at a minimum.


----------



## busyba

DevdogAZ said:


> Just out of curiosity, why would it be so difficult to release a DVD? I understand that if you wanted to do it right, with extras, deleted scenes, commentaries, etc. it would require a lot of work and additional budget which may not be justified. But what would it entail to simply put the episodes as they aired onto DVDs with no extras? I would think that the minimal costs to put together something like this would make it a no-brainer, considering it would probably sell several thousand copies, at a minimum.


He's probably putting it off until after the next WGA contract is signed, so he can get a bigger slice of the DVD sales.


----------



## getreal

YCantAngieRead said:


> ... it's too bad they couldn't throw something together really fast during the writers' strike, since there's nothing else on.


Well, how about lobbying SpikeTV to rebroadcast it? Afterall, how many times have they re-aired Wildest Car Chases and those sorts of shows?

BTW, I still have my videotapes of the JS2. Haven't checked to make sure they are ALL there, but I still have most of them.


----------



## muggum

Hey guys!

As always, we appreciate the interest/love! We're disappointed because we had a deal negotiated with a DVD distributor to release both Joe 2 and Invasion, but for reasons still unclear to us, they ended up dropping the ball.

We are actively pursuing another distribution deal, and I am optimistic, but if past is prologue, it's going to take a while. In the meantime, I can't distribute copies of the show, but trust me when I say that if these DVDs never come out, it won't be for lack of effort on our part!

I would love for all 3 shows to re-air on Spike, and this strike might present the perfect opportunity. But I think the likelihood is small.

R


----------



## YCantAngieRead

muggum said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> As always, we appreciate the interest/love! We're disappointed because we had a deal negotiated with a DVD distributor to release both Joe 2 and Invasion, but for reasons still unclear to us, they ended up dropping the ball.
> 
> We are actively pursuing another distribution deal, and I am optimistic, but if past is prologue, it's going to take a while. In the meantime, I can't distribute copies of the show, but trust me when I say that if these DVDs never come out, it won't be for lack of effort on our part!
> 
> I would love for all 3 shows to re-air on Spike, and this strike might present the perfect opportunity. But I think the likelihood is small.
> 
> R


That's too bad. I think the first one, in particular, would play very well right now.

Any good projects in the works, by the way? Anything we should watch for?


----------



## Amnesia

muggum said:


> We are actively pursuing another distribution deal, and I am optimistic, but if past is prologue, it's going to take a while.


I'm just glad you haven't forgotten us...we haven't forgotten the shows...


----------



## DancnDude

Thanks for the info. It's so great that you are still communicating with us fans even well after the show has aired. :up:


----------



## YCantAngieRead

By the way, I get such pleasure out of seeing Kristen Wiig do so well. She's REALLY talented. And always cracks me up.


----------



## muggum

That's really nice, guys, you were and are all my favorite Joe fans! I mean, we had Inundated driving to Phoenix, we had MitchO standing in the NYC cold in front of webcams, what more could a guy ask for!

Side note, I ran into Kristen Wiig at the US Open on Labor Day, and had a short chance to catch up. She is doing so great, and I'm just happy to be able to say we knew her when! There was a moment this summer where I went to a movie and Kristen was in 3 of the TRAILERS! Wow,

R


----------



## IndyJones1023

Come on, Muggum! Keep working the DVDs! I am a lifelong Star Trek fan and recorded all of Invasion - only to have my TiVo die on me before I was able to watch a single minute! So, as a huge Shatner fan, I've never even seen it.


----------



## YCantAngieRead

IndyJones1023 said:


> Come on, Muggum! Keep working the DVDs! I am a lifelong Star Trek fan and recorded all of Invasion - only to have my TiVo die on me before I was able to watch a single minute! So, as a huge Shatner fan, I've never even seen it.


If my Christmas list gets fulfilled, I might be able to help you out there.


----------



## MitchO

muggum said:


> ...we had MitchO standing in the NYC cold in front of webcams...


Aw, it wasn't that cold.  And damned entertaining


----------



## marksman

So any chance you guys have anything new percolating to fill some strike schedule somewhere? Is there anything new on the burner for you guys?


----------



## muggum

Our only project that threatens to be distributed is a script Paul and I wrote called 'Zombieland.' It's over at Sony right now, and there's a decent chance it will end up in a theater near you! (not sure when)

R


----------



## DevdogAZ

Wow, that would be great. Here's hoping that it happens.


----------



## getreal

For anybody jonesing for some Schmo, you can always play the 
game I made way back in the day.


----------



## YCantAngieRead

muggum said:


> Our only project that threatens to be distributed is a script Paul and I wrote called 'Zombieland.' It's over at Sony right now, and there's a decent chance it will end up in a theater near you! (not sure when)
> 
> R


Excellent! That's gotta be a huge ego boost.


----------



## TIVOSciolist

getreal said:


> For anybody jonesing for some Schmo, you can always play the
> game I made way back in the day.


Thanks for keeping that great game on line. I've just added it as an external link to the "Joe Schmo Show" entry in Wikipedia. (My latest hobby is editing and correcting Wikipedia entries.)


----------



## YCantAngieRead

I'd forgotten about the game. That was good for a smile.


----------



## BrentTivo

Yo, this show's season box-set is available on DVD and not Joe Schmo 2?! WTF?!?


----------



## Inundated

Nice oppportunity, since this thread was bumped recently (and again today!) and I missed all the recent activity. I'll have to throw this onto my subscribed thread list!

Thanks for keeping touch with us, muggum, and thanks for the props. No, I didn't drive to Phoenix...I flew. I mean, I drove to DC for the beeping house, but I'm not THAT crazy!  It was great that we got a chance to catch up with you while I was out there, though.

I will, as always, be the first in line to buy a JS2 DVD as well as Invasion: Iowa. Feel free to have whatever distributor you're talking with contact me privately - I'll be glad to share my passion for the shows. Remember, I usually buy at least twice 

And yes, I'm absolutely thrilled to see Kristen become a national comedic star. Because of a post on another thread, I did a Google search on her again - and it's also good to see that my long-held droolfest/obsession with the talented actress and adorable woman who played "Dr. Pat" is being shared by other similarly minded folks. If you run into her again, please share with her that her fans from the show are happy very with her success - and ditto for the other "JS" folks.

And keep us updated on your own projects! I'll be looking for "Zombieland" when it shows up...


----------



## wendiness1

I guess it's time to come out and say I was the other fan Muggum was gracious enough to meet with in Phoenix. Inundated arranged it all. What a treat!

Muggum, I still think another Joe Schmo would work. I also know you probably won't do it.


----------



## MitchO

Bump for you Schmo-heads .. watching the opening credits of _Welcome to the Captain_ revealed a miss Valerie Azlynn (aka Piper, The Bachelorette) in the lead credits. The first minute of the show didn't look that great, so catch her while you can


----------



## YCantAngieRead

Lance Krall is also appearing on a show on VH1.


----------



## Amnesia

MitchO said:


> Bump for you Schmo-heads .. watching the opening credits of _Welcome to the Captain_ revealed a miss Valerie Azlynn (aka Piper, The Bachelorette) in the lead credits.


My TiVo recorded that show as a suggestion, so I'll take a look. I really liked Piper but haven't seen her in too much...


----------



## Inundated

I'll have to check if I set up the JS2 folks in my ARWL, much like I did the first season. The one for Kristen Wiig is still active, and that's now picking up SNL for me every week...

I'm pretty sure I picked up at least SOME JS2 people!

Oh, and yes, I forgot to answer...yes, our very own Wendy was the other person in Phoenix. Or maybe I was, since I was visiting. 

We were just fortunate that Our Man Muggum just so happened to be in town the weekend I was out there! It was the weekend of the JS2 finale, as I recall.


----------



## marksman

muggum said:


> Our only project that threatens to be distributed is a script Paul and I wrote called 'Zombieland.' It's over at Sony right now, and there's a decent chance it will end up in a theater near you! (not sure when)
> 
> R


So I guess this is not you guys then, unless you hide your french accent very well?

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0978847/


----------



## innocentfreak

Also for those who haven't seen it yet. Free Radio on VH1 features Lance Krall. I thought the show was really funny.






I can never remember how to embed on this forum.


----------



## mattack

One of the Joe Schmoe guys was in one of the Super Bowl commercials. (argh, I only saw around half of it due to a stupid power glitch on my part that caused my non-tivo recorder to lose its last recording, the ~2nd half of SB.)

I think he's lost a lot of weight, but he was the guy who was also on that pretty-awful (though I still watched most of them) "Thank God You're Here".


----------



## Inundated

mattack said:


> One of the Joe Schmoe guys was in one of the Super Bowl commercials.


You remember which one? You can watch 'em online...

And Lance's show is apparently debuting on VH1 on Friday night (2/8).


----------



## wendiness1

Inundated said:


> We were just fortunate that Our Man Muggum just so happened to be in town the weekend I was out there! It was the weekend of the JS2 finale, as I recall.


It was, or close to it. We shared with Muggum our speculations about the ending and he smiled. Turned out we were right, but he didn't say so at the time.


----------



## DevdogAZ

mattack said:


> One of the Joe Schmoe guys was in one of the Super Bowl commercials. (argh, I only saw around half of it due to a stupid power glitch on my part that caused my non-tivo recorder to lose its last recording, the ~2nd half of SB.)
> 
> I think he's lost a lot of weight, but he was the guy who was also on that pretty-awful (though I still watched most of them) "Thank God You're Here".


I'd like to know who it was as well. Do you remember what commercial it was?

BTW, none of the actors listed for "Thank God You're Here" were in Joe Schmo, as far as I can tell.


----------



## CjGuitarist82

Howdy all... my name is Chris, and this is my story. So I didn't even know about JS until about halfway through the 2nd season. I found it completely by accident and became an instant fan. I happened to be going through my old box of VHS tapes today and was pretty excited to see a couple marked JS2 (I think I remember recording the last 3-4 episodes). Unfortunately, I recorded them an a really old vcr, so my current one wouldn't even play the first tape. I'm currently watching the 2nd, though it's Very jumpy and has a tracking line in the middle. Apparently all I can do is keep fingers crossed for an eventual DvD release. For now I'm going to have to settle for a quick fix of my pork&beans fetish.
Here's hoping...
CJ

p.s. I just remembered as I was writing this, I actually missed the finale but had the vcr programmed to catch it for me. When I finally got to watch it, I found out the tape had run out with only 5 minutes to go. Bummer


----------



## CjGuitarist82

R.I.P. Everett


----------



## mattack

DevdogAZ said:


> BTW, none of the actors listed for "Thank God You're Here" were in Joe Schmo, as far as I can tell.


Sorry, I guess I'm totally wrong.

I was referring to Chris Tallman (http://imdb.com/name/nm0848182/ ...I only figured out his name by looking at the actors on Thank God You're Here)..

For some reason, I thought he was on Joe Schmoe.. I *think* I'm confusing him with Brian Keith Etheridge, but Brian has no pictures on imdb that I can find or anywhere else..
it's the main "buddy" guy that I was confusing with Chris Tallman.


----------



## busyba

MitchO said:


> Bump for you Schmo-heads .. watching the opening credits of _Welcome to the Captain_ revealed a miss Valerie Azlynn (aka Piper, The Bachelorette) in the lead credits. *The first minute of the show didn't look that great, so catch her while you can *


Really? I thought it was "swawesome".


----------



## MitchO

Yeah, unfortunately I found most of the episode swannoying. But that's neither swhere nor swthere.


----------



## Amnesia

MitchO said:


> Yeah, unfortunately I found most of the episode swannoying. But that's neither swhere nor swthere.


Yeah, but Piper still looked pretty swhot...


----------



## YCantAngieRead

Yeah, that show stunk. Sorry, Piper.


----------



## Amnesia

Anyone else catch our favorite bachelorette in tonight's episode of _Unhitched_? Valerie Azlynn played "Sula", a hot Icelandic nanny...


----------



## DevdogAZ

Amnesia said:


> Anyone else catch our favorite bachelorette in tonight's episode of _Unhitched_? Valerie Azlynn played "Sula", a hot Icelandic nanny...


I just was catching up on that over the weekend and saw her, so I came here to post it, but you beat me to it.


----------



## Fassade

Yesterday's Hollywood Reporter mentioned the head Schmos, and it looks like not only has Zombieland survived, but that Muggum might even have another theatrical project in the works.

'Moon' lands at Universal'


> After a bidding war among four studios, Universal has picked up "Earth vs. Moon," a pitch from scribes Paul Wernick and Rhett Reese, for Scott Stuber to produce.


Now *that's* an ego boost. Congrats Muggum!


----------



## Inundated

Thanks for the update, Fassade...it looks like our man Muggum is about to be even busier!


----------



## Amnesia

(but hopefully not too busy to keep pushing for our _JS2_ DVDs!)


----------



## CB83

Come on guys, let's not let this thread die until we have a final word on a JS2 DVD... Muggum - any chance you're still around?


----------



## Fleegle

Dude! Why you gotta bump THIS thread? Let it die, man!


----------



## Inundated

Considering the news just up the thread, I'm guessing Muggum is quite, quite busy.

But, I'll still buy the JS2 and I:I DVDs if they ever come out! Two each.


----------



## pmyers

I believe this is from an EW article:

THE JOE SCHMO SHOW
Matt Kennedy Gould
In 2003, Gould thought he'd signed up for Spike's Big Brother-esque reality show &#8212; but in fact he was surrounded by actors and mocked for thinking the whole thing was real.
If I had to do it over again, I wouldn't do the show at all. Honestly, the show really made me feel dumb. And I never felt like that before. I did it because I needed the money. I lived with my parents. I had just dropped out of law school. I was a regular pot smoker. I didn't want to work. And after the show I got $100,000 and signed a development deal with Spike. I went to California, and I was supposed to do all this stuff, and I just didn't do it. I was so embarrassed about the whole premise of the show that I never wanted people to think, ''Oh, here's this guy who didn't even know the show was about him. It's a big joke, and now he's some reality star trying to be a TV host.'' So I holed up in an apartment in Santa Monica, and spent a lot of the money on marijuana and alcohol. I lived there with a girl who broke up with me. The next day I flushed a half ounce of pot down the toilet, packed my car, came home to Pittsburgh, and I got help. I haven't done drugs or alcohol for four years. Now I'm married with a new baby and a stepson. I work at a logistics company. Were things different, I would much rather be working in the entertainment business. I just went about it the wrong way. &#8212;As told to Kate Ward


----------



## IndyJones1023

I didn't think he was dumb before, but I sure do now.


----------



## MickeS

IndyJones1023 said:


> I didn't think he was dumb before, but I sure do now.


See, I never thought he was dumb either and I never thought the show attempted to make him (or the Season 2 contestants) look dumb either. They were making fun of the genre, not making fun of him. It was completely understandable that he would do the things he did on the show, hell some was more sensible than REAL reality competition shows.

That doesn't change that HE felt dumb for being on it, which makes me sad to hear.


----------



## Inundated

You know, bless MKG's heart...he's a good guy. But we all knew he had some problems with getting his life together, or he wouldn't have been shooting hoops with the buddies and being able to be discovered by a reality TV crew.

It sounds like he turned his life around, and really, we said at the time that we hoped he wouldn't think he was going to turn the experience into a shot at "making it in the entertainment industry"...though it seems like he hasn't quite gotten over that.

As far as "feeling dumb", well, I don't think he was...aside from being hooked on pot and booze, which he got past. I wonder if he knows that at least many of the viewers of the show didn't think IT made him "look dumb".


----------



## flyers088

IndyJones1023 said:


> I didn't think he was dumb before, but I sure do now.


Agreed!


----------



## DevdogAZ

That's too bad for Matt. I thought he was a great sport about it, and I feel bad that he felt like the show was making fun of him. That's not the way I saw it at all. In fact, I almost looked at him as the "hero" of the show, if that makes any sense. Besides, he got a decent amount of money for it. Glad he's straightened out now. With a thin skin like that, he probably wasn't cut out for showbiz anyway.


----------



## busyba

*WHAT IS GOING ON!?!??!?!*


----------



## pmyers

DevdogAZ said:


> That's too bad for Matt. I thought he was a great sport about it, and I feel bad that he felt like the show was making fun of him. That's not the way I saw it at all. In fact, I almost looked at him as the "hero" of the show, if that makes any sense. Besides, he got a decent amount of money for it. Glad he's straightened out now. With a thin skin like that, he probably wasn't cut out for showbiz anyway.


yeah....makes you wonder why he felt that way. What was his circle of friends telling him? It's pretty obvious from these old threads that nobody here thought he was dumb. I would have to assume the same holds true for most fans of the show and other message boards.


----------



## NJChris

I was surprised he felt like he was being made fun of. I thought he came across very likeable (unlike the shmoes in #2, imho).


----------



## muggum

Hey, guys, I haven't talked to Matt since I read the article, so I don't know his current state of mind! But I have been in regular contact with him (have hung out a few times in the last year), and I can only say that his stance toward the show has ebbed and flowed, and will no doubt continue to ebb and flow. I've heard him insist it was a mistake and that he still feels embarrassed sometimes. I've also heard him totally cool with it and thinking it was hilarious. Over the years, he's fluctuated between adoring his association with it and wishing it all away. He is a very, very frank person, so whatever he was feeling when the Entertainment Weekly reporter called him, he said what was on his mind at that moment and didn't pull any punches. I will never begrudge Matt his feelings. My larger disappointment with the article was that we got lumped in with a lot of exploitative reality shows. And I still think we were a cut above, even considering the deceptive nature of Joe Schmo. At the end of the day, I've made my peace with our shows, and people are going to say and write whatever they want. I have no doubt that Matt's feelings on the subject will continue to evolve, and I've made my peace with that, too. We are still close, he and I, and that's what counts. He has a tremendous wife and family, and at the end of the day, that dwarves any feelings about a five year old show (can it have been that long?!).

We are closer as of this writing to a DVD deal for Joe 2 and Invasion Iowa than we have ever been. I'll definitely keep everyone posted. As per usual, don't hold your breath!

The career has gotten extraordinarily busy, and I'm very sorry I don't stop by and contribute more often. I occassionally lurk, and it's great to see all the old faces! =)

Rhett


----------



## IndyJones1023

My DVR killed my Iowas, so I'm eager for a DVD release!


----------



## Inundated

muggum said:


> The career has gotten extraordinarily busy, and I'm very sorry I don't stop by and contribute more often. I occassionally lurk, and it's great to see all the old faces! =)


Hey, look who dropped in! 

Hope movie-land is treating you well, and the fact you're busy is a very, very good thing. Here's looking forward to the DVDs! Thank you for dropping in to update us...oh, and feel free to tell Matt that a bunch of us still don't think the show "made him look dumb".


----------



## YCantAngieRead

muggum said:


> Hey, guys, I haven't talked to Matt since I read the article, so I don't know his current state of mind! But I have been in regular contact with him (have hung out a few times in the last year), and I can only say that his stance toward the show has ebbed and flowed, and will no doubt continue to ebb and flow. I've heard him insist it was a mistake and that he still feels embarrassed sometimes. I've also heard him totally cool with it and thinking it was hilarious. Over the years, he's fluctuated between adoring his association with it and wishing it all away. He is a very, very frank person, so whatever he was feeling when the Entertainment Weekly reporter called him, he said what was on his mind at that moment and didn't pull any punches. I will never begrudge Matt his feelings. My larger disappointment with the article was that we got lumped in with a lot of exploitative reality shows. And I still think we were a cut above, even considering the deceptive nature of Joe Schmo. At the end of the day, I've made my peace with our shows, and people are going to say and write whatever they want. I have no doubt that Matt's feelings on the subject will continue to evolve, and I've made my peace with that, too. We are still close, he and I, and that's what counts. He has a tremendous wife and family, and at the end of the day, that dwarves any feelings about a five year old show (can it have been that long?!).
> 
> We are closer as of this writing to a DVD deal for Joe 2 and Invasion Iowa than we have ever been. I'll definitely keep everyone posted. As per usual, don't hold your breath!
> 
> The career has gotten extraordinarily busy, and I'm very sorry I don't stop by and contribute more often. I occassionally lurk, and it's great to see all the old faces! =)
> 
> Rhett


You know, I am really glad to hear every bit of that. Especially that the DVDs aren't dead!


----------



## wendiness1

I love it when this thread gets bumped! (Ever-hopeful for a Joe Schmo 3 but the more time that passes, the less likely that is.)

Happy to hear about your projects, Muggum


----------



## Amnesia

wendiness1 said:


> I love it when this thread gets bumped! (Ever-hopeful for a Joe Schmo 3 but the more time that passes, the less likely that is.)


Of course, an argument could also be made the the more time that passes, the *more* likely it is to do a _JS3_...

After all, if _American Gladiators_ or _Knight Rider_ or _Battlestar Galactica_ can come back 10 or 20 years down the road, why not _Joe_? An additional advantage will be that marks...I mean: contestants...will be (even) less likely to realize that they're being scammed...I mean: honored... as people forget the whole idea of _Joe_...


----------



## getreal

Good luck with the new projects, muggum.
MKG was a bit of a screw-up when he signed up for JS1, which accounted for his appeal as a character, and the show put him on a pedestal. While he was up there, he should have heeded the sign that read "Watch that first step -- it's a doozy!" I think everything came at him too quickly for him to adjust his lifestyle (pot-smoking, boozing drop-out), but I'm glad he has grown up since then. Best wishes to MKG & family, and no hard feelings dude.


----------



## TIVOSciolist

Overall, it seems as though our guy Matt is doing well with his life. Good to hear that.

By the way, today is Ingrid Wiese's birthday. Happy Birthday Ingrid!


----------



## muggum

Great to see all the usual suspects! And no question, things are going great for Matt in his life right now. His baby boy is adorable! All the things he wished for back in the day... house... wife... kids... dog... have come true...


----------



## IndyJones1023

That's the best end to the story.


----------



## Inundated

The lovely and incredibly talented Kristen Wiig will be a guest on CBS' "Late Show with David Letterman" on Friday night.

I happened to have Letterman on tonight when they mentioned it, and since I'm not at home right now, I thanked the TiVo Gods for TCO remote scheduling.


----------



## TIVOSciolist

Ingrid talking last year about her experiences with Joe Schmo:






She doesn't really say anything too new. However, it's always good to see her again.


----------



## BrentTivo

My wife and I just watched this whole Season 2 again on a trip to Europe. What a great show! You can tell that the creators had a hysterical time with the bits (the homages to Everitt are brilliant). Ralph Garman (Derek Newcastle), Huertas (TJ the Playa), Torrens (Gerald with a hard-G) and others were just great on the show. But the brilliance of the show were the details: Bryce sending messages by plane, Newcastle and Monticore's rivalry, the bits with the visiting parents, delivering the black balls to the unheard minority participants in the first episode--brilliant, all brilliant!! It's a darn shame that this isn't on DVD! My guess is that Tim Walsh refuses to allow it to be released because of his perceive betrayal, which is too bad because he is such a real, such a great person on the show--his responses to bizarre situations are heartfelt and exude integrity. He and Amanda (and Ingrid) come off as terrific people, it's too bad that the DVD (or streaming from hulu or other sites) isn't available to give greater exposure of what is a terrifically conceived and executed show--there are very few seasons of any show that I have watched more than once! Seriously, the talent that went into this show is obvious in the pure entertainment that this show provides, it's a shame to think of the core group of creators not launching their career off of this exceptional followup to what was an entertaining Season 1 (I think Season 2 is Season 1 going to 11).


----------



## muggum

We do hope to have good news in this regard, and sooner rather than later this time.

I'll definitely let you know!


----------



## Fool Me Twice

No need to rush! 



muggum said:


> 02-09-2005
> 
> Odds for a Joe 2 DVD looking better and better... I'll post about it here first.
> 
> M


----------



## YCantAngieRead

I'm hoping that ends up in your favor.

Muggum, have you got anything on the horizon that we'd enjoy?


----------



## muggum

A few things actually!

Right now we're shooting a movie called Zombieland in Georgia. It's been a ton of fun.

We are also writing two movies, one for Universal (Earth vs. Moon) and one for Sony (Venom).

So things have been enjoyably busy!

R


----------



## DevdogAZ

Great news, muggum. Glad to hear you're keeping busy. Hopefully these projects will be very successful and then you can fund the Joe Schmoe empire with the proceeds!


----------



## Fassade

The Valdosta, Georgia paper wrote up a local perspective of Muggum's shoot. Favorite quote:



> Paul Wernick and Rhett Reese wrote the screenplay. Their past credentials have spurred additional rumors that Zombieland isnt an actual zombie movie but a movie about a town (Valdosta) that thinks it is making a zombie movie.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Fassade said:


> The Valdosta, Georgia paper wrote up a local perspective of Muggum's shoot. Favorite quote:


That's great. I almost wish it were so. But then I think muggum and crew would be pigeonholed and would never be able to make anything serious.


----------



## Inundated

DevdogAZ said:


> That's great. I almost wish it were so. But then I think muggum and crew would be pigeonholed and would never be able to make anything serious.


It does, however, help to throw newspapers off the scent of what they ARE doing in there.


----------



## muggum

As I've often said, if you see me and Paul and a camera nearby, run.


----------



## YCantAngieRead

For those who'd be interested in this sort of thing, Lance Krall is on Twitter- lancekrall.


----------



## Amnesia

Anyone catch _Cold Case_ on 26 April? Our favorite bachelorette had a featured role...


----------



## DevdogAZ

http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20090504/ennew_afp/entertainmentusfilmstartrektourism_20090504060607

How do you do an article about Capt. Kirk and Riverside, Iowa and not mention Invasion Iowa?


----------



## muggum

Good news, guys!

http://www.tvshowsondvd.com/news/Joe-Schmo-2-Season-2/11881


----------



## BrentTivo

muggum said:


> Good news, guys!
> 
> http://www.tvshowsondvd.com/news/Joe-Schmo-2-Season-2/11881


Unbelievable! Woohoo!! Congrats, Rhett, looking forward to owning it


----------



## Graymalkin

Already pre-ordered from Amazon. Yeah, baby!

I should go back and watch Joe Schmo 1 again this summer.


----------



## jmenjes

Happy happy joy joy!


----------



## Inundated

FINALLY! 

Off to buy two....


----------



## YCantAngieRead

Wow! And at a really great price, too!


----------



## DancnDude

I wish the first one cost only $15.


----------



## muggum

Tell me about it, that price point was way too high! This one is so much better...

R


----------



## DevdogAZ

Any chance there's any uncensored footage of Cammy (Jana Speaker)?


----------



## Inundated

I think Muggum mentioned earlier that none of the primary actors (including Jana) would have such moments, though I seem to remember that others weren't so modest. 

And yes, the price point is fantastic. I hope you sell a million of 'em, Muggum!  (Or at least a few hundred thousand.)

And thank you for posting this here, directly, to your most loyal fanbase. I mean, aren't you doing a movie or something?


----------



## muggum

You guys are always my first stop! Good to see friendly faces! =)


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Hey, alright! I missed this update, somehow. Ordering mine now.:up:

I miss this show.


----------



## muggum

Me too! 

Oh, I'm on twitter now:

@Muggum


----------



## YCantAngieRead

muggum said:


> Me too!
> 
> Oh, I'm on twitter now:
> 
> @Muggum


Excellent!


----------



## Inundated

Added @muggum to my follow list...


----------



## muggum

right back atcha!


----------



## cheerdude

Happy Invasion Iowa release day


----------



## orinaccio

muggum said:


> Good news, guys!
> 
> http://www.tvshowsondvd.com/news/Joe-Schmo-2-Season-2/11881


You've just made my day. What a great surprise and welcome news. I can't believe Ive been googling "Joe Schmo 2" 2-3 times a year for this long 

If I might impose on you to ask - can you tell me if it'll be closed captioned and/or subtitled in english? Please say yes


----------



## Inundated

Lance Krall was on ABC's Jimmy Kimmel show last night...even broke out a JS reference!


----------



## Inundated

Oh, and the Amazon pre-order for JS2? The price is now $10.99! Makes it easy to buy two...

Muggum? You guys still make money off of it at that price, right? Should I send another $5 or something?


----------



## wendiness1

Yay! Just ordered Invasion Iowa and pre-ordered JS2!

I can't wait to watch these again!


----------



## Inundated

wendiness1 said:


> Yay! Just ordered Invasion Iowa and *pre-ordered JS2*!
> 
> I can't wait to watch these again!


You should have checked with someone first before ordering JS2.


----------



## YCantAngieRead

I could always use a copy.


----------



## Inundated

YCantAngieRead said:


> I could always use a copy.


If Wendy doesn't need/want it, you've got it...well, as soon as I get it and send it out to IL.  It's only fitting...I brought you over here from FoRT with Wendy.

I think I'm incapable of ordering just one of Muggum's show DVDs. They're like tasty video potato chips...bet I can't order just one!


----------



## PacMan3000

Here's a good article on reality TV that gives praise to "Joe Schmo" and it's ability to spoof reality TV:

http://www.examiner.com/x-11484-Boston-TV-Examiner~y2009m6d9-Reality-TV-Popular-because-its-real-or-because-its-manufactured


----------



## Inundated

Just got the Invasion Iowa DVD. :up:


----------



## YCantAngieRead

PacMan3000 said:


> Here's a good article on reality TV that gives praise to "Joe Schmo" and it's ability to spoof reality TV:
> 
> http://www.examiner.com/x-11484-Boston-TV-Examiner~y2009m6d9-Reality-TV-Popular-because-its-real-or-because-its-manufactured


That's a nice opinion piece. Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## wendiness1

Inundated said:


> Just got the Invasion Iowa DVD. :up:


Just got mine, too!

Despite Amazon stating they'd delay delivery and mail both together, they then notified me that they'd send Invasion Iowa right away.

And thanks, Mike, for thinking of me. You're so sweet! Joe Schmo is sentimental for us, isn't it, since that's how we met. And, together, we met Muggum.

I'm glad Angie can use it, though.

With the passage of time and introduction of new reality show concepts, I SO wish Muggum would produce another.


----------



## wendiness1

PacMan3000 said:


> Here's a good article on reality TV that gives praise to "Joe Schmo" and it's ability to spoof reality TV:
> 
> http://www.examiner.com/x-11484-Boston-TV-Examiner~y2009m6d9-Reality-TV-Popular-because-its-real-or-because-its-manufactured


Great article. Too bad he didn't mention the DVD is available!


----------



## Inundated

wendiness1 said:


> And thanks, Mike, for thinking of me. You're so sweet! Joe Schmo is sentimental for us, isn't it, since that's how we met. And, together, we met Muggum.
> 
> I'm glad Angie can use it, though.


Well, I do indeed have Muggum to thank for meeting and getting to know you, and that's a big deal for me...so why not help his DVD profits a bit? 

And now that he's a big time movie type, he hasn't forgotten us, either as a group here, or you and I together...I'm very glad I got to be friends with you, and he's pretty much first-hand responsible.

Though, if you and I eventually fulfill our "Amazing Race" dreams and win the grand prize, I'm not splitting $500K with him. 

I brought the Invasion Iowa DVD to work the other day. I'll get some of 'em to watch, eventually. Right now, they're "huh? William Shatner? Joe Schmo? You know the guy who did this?". 



wendiness1 said:


> With the passage of time and introduction of new reality show concepts, I SO wish Muggum would produce another.


I'm with you on that.

But there's that budding/exploding movie career, "Zombieland" and everything that follows...he probably won't want to get typecast, producer-wise. Maybe after R&W string together a couple or three hit movies...


----------



## orinaccio

Zombieland trailer is up : http://www.apple.com/trailers/sony_pictures/zombieland/

Looking very solid - only question I have is if theres a Matt Gould cameo in there with his trademark cry "WHAT IS GOING ON?!?!" If there isn't, that'd be such a shame


----------



## CB83

Guys,

I am certainly thrilled to have a JS2 DVD release on the horizon. I would, however, caution you all not to expect a lot of deleted scenes, commentaries, uncensored footage, or other extras, as the DVD is being produced by value-dvd producer Mill Creek Entertainment. That's why the price is right, but will also likely be the reason there are few (or no) additional features besides the original episodes in their original format.

I have definitely pre-ordered mine though!


----------



## orinaccio

CB83 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am certainly thrilled to have a JS2 DVD release on the horizon. I would, however, caution you all not to expect a lot of deleted scenes, commentaries, uncensored footage, or other extras, as the DVD is being produced by value-dvd producer Mill Creek Entertainment. That's why the price is right, but will also likely be the reason there are few (or no) additional features besides the original episodes in their original format.
> 
> I have definitely pre-ordered mine though!


I agree with the above sentiment. I recently received an email from their sales department with the news that this DVD will not include subtitles/captions, which is, sadly to say, common with value-DVD distributors. The important thing to keep in mind is that Season 2 is getting out there! Maybe in future releases when their initial run inevitably sells out and turns into their biggest hit, they'll rerelease with features/extras that were missed.

I'm not giving up, however - if anyone has .srt or similar subtitle files from Season 2, I'll be forever in your debt.


----------



## mattack

It won't even include the *TV* closed captioning? As long as the original show was captioned (which I believe is essentially 100&#37; sure it was), then it's pretty much 'free' to get the original TV captions there.. right?


----------



## Graymalkin

Amazon shipped Joe Schmo 2 today -- price of $10.99.

But if it doesn't have any captions at all, I won't be keeping it.


----------



## Amnesia

Graymalkin said:


> Amazon shipped Joe Schmo 2 today -- price of $10.99.


Only $9.79 (incl shipping) from DeepDiscount...


----------



## Inundated

I got confirmation of my JS2 order shipping from Amazon, as well. It's going via USPS, so who knows when it gets here.

Still 2 DVDs...if Wendy doesn't need the extra, still, Angie gets it.


----------



## Graymalkin

There is no TV closed-captioning. That ticks me off royally.


----------



## muggum

Hey guys, we're thrilled to see the responses... yes it's out, but no, it doesn't feature extras. We've made the plea. But what it does feature is the 90 minute episode no one saw, including the cameo by Matt Kennedy Gould. Hope everyone enjoys! The price is tough to beat.

R


----------



## IndyJones1023

Graymalkin said:


> There is no TV closed-captioning. That ticks me off royally.


Bring it to C-Bus! I'll buy it off you, my friend.


----------



## Inundated

muggum said:


> But what it does feature is the 90 minute episode no one saw, including the cameo by Matt Kennedy Gould.


Now, that's worth the (very low) price of admission! Can't wait to see it...


----------



## Graymalkin

muggum said:


> Hey guys, we're thrilled to see the responses... yes it's out, but no, it doesn't feature extras. We've made the plea. But what it does feature is the 90 minute episode no one saw, including the cameo by Matt Kennedy Gould. Hope everyone enjoys! The price is tough to beat.
> 
> R


Wait a minute. I distinctly remember Matt making a cameo:



Spoiler



He delivered a pizza, and as he was leaving he whispered to the camera, "What is going ON?"



Did I imagine this?


----------



## Graymalkin

Amazon sent me a self-congratulatory email, touting how it saved me money because the DVD was only $10.99 instead of the original price of $14.98. Um, OK, you Da Man, Jeff, you Da Man!

Be happy to bring it to C-bus, Indy! But I am going to watch that 90-minute finale, captions or no captions. Just turn it up REAL LOUD.


----------



## Inundated

Graymalkin said:


> Did I imagine this?


IIRC, they played the clip online.


----------



## Amnesia

Inundated said:


> IIRC, they played the clip online.


I really don't think I watched it online, but I remember it too...


----------



## mattack

muggum said:


> But what it does feature is the 90 minute episode no one saw, including the cameo by Matt Kennedy Gould.


How was there a completely missing episode? Did they edit the others together to make up for the gap?


----------



## Inundated

Amnesia said:


> I really don't think I watched it online, but I remember it too...


Well, I know I saw it somewhere, at least the clip of MKG delivering pizza. I know the 90 minute extended version didn't air on Spike.


----------



## KevinG

Got mine yesterday! (via Amazon) Can't wait to watch it again!


----------



## wendiness1

I never watched it online but I remember seeing MKG delivering a pizza. Didn't we even talk about it here at the time? Or am I hallucinating again?

My copy is on its way!


----------



## Inundated

And here's our answer, from the JS2 finale thread in the archives:



> Got a big kick out of seeing Matt say "What is going on?!?" to the camera, beard and all. :up:





> Check out MKG on the set of the show as the pizza guy if you haven't already:
> 
> http://www.spiketv.com/shows/series...mmentary.jhtml#
> 
> (link to the video is under "Episode 4")


I'm assuming that URL is no longer valid, so I won't bother to try it or translate it out of the cut-off text quote. 

MKG does indeed get screen credit for the JS2 finale in his IMDB profile as "Pizza Delivery Guy", so I think they slipped it in there in addition to online.


----------



## Inundated

wendiness1 said:


> My copy is on its way!


And my two are on the way, too...one that was meant to give to you.  Ah, well, Angie will enjoy it just as much as we do!


----------



## muggum

Yeah, that never aired. It's a short moment, but kinda fun.

R


----------



## marksman

Ralph Garmin was on the Adam Carolla Podcast a couple days ago, and he did get in a plug for the JS II DVDs at the end.


----------



## Inundated

Guess what was waiting at my doorstep? Yay!

Angie? Please PM delivery information...


----------



## Inundated

Ingrid is twittering (tweeting?) that she's engaged.

Angie? This DVD won't make it there without an address...


----------



## YCantAngieRead

Sorry, I was away on vacation for a couple of weeks.


----------



## muggum

I noticed that about Ingrid! Hopefully we'll hear more soon!

R


----------



## Inundated

Welcome back, Angie. The DVD goes out as soon as I remember what I did with the box with the second one in it. 

And Rhett? How's pre-Zombieland-release going? I think I saw you say you were done with production - which I'd assume, since it's just about two months from release...


----------



## Crow159

I saw a trailer for Zombieland somewhere recently. I can't remember where though. It might have been on HDnet's "Nothing but Trailers". It looked really good.


----------



## orinaccio

Zombieland got some nice coverage (although brief) from G4's Attack of the Show during Comic-Con last weekend. They showed a trailer as well.


----------



## IndyJones1023

Is that the new movie with Woody Harrelson? That looks fantastic!


----------



## Inundated

muggum said:


> I noticed that about Ingrid! Hopefully we'll hear more soon!


Oh, and it looks like the other "Jane" is about to head down the aisle, too...


----------



## Inundated

IndyJones1023 said:


> Is that the new movie with Woody Harrelson? That looks fantastic!


That is indeed muggum's star this time around. 

I must admit...the title and potential subject matter would mean that I probably wouldn't have checked it out otherwise, but I will...and the trailer looked good to me as well.


----------



## IndyJones1023

Inundated said:


> That is indeed muggum's star this time around.
> 
> I must admit...the title and potential subject matter would mean that I probably wouldn't have checked it out otherwise, but I will...and the trailer looked good to me as well.


Oh man, my sons and I saw the trailer and loved it. We can't wait to see it.


----------



## TIVOSciolist

Inundated said:


> Ingrid is twittering (tweeting?) that she's engaged.


Wow! Great news!

Ingrid: My JSII DVD will arrive this week. I will finally throw out my half-dozen VHS videotapes that I have of the show. Oh, and Happy Birthday!


----------



## cheerdude

Saw on Twitter (probably from muggum) that there is a Red Band trailer for Zombieland. Haven't seen the "tame" one yet ... but I guess is that there is more blood splatter.


----------



## Inundated

Zombieland seems to be getting a lot of good pre-release online "buzz"...particuarly in the "horror community", as it were.

I hope it's a huge hit for ya, R!


----------



## YCantAngieRead

Horror movies aren't my thing, but man that seems like a really good business to be in these days.


----------



## IndyJones1023

Horror nor zombie movies are my thing, but even before I knew Muggum was involved, I loved the trailer for this movie.

Believe me, as a film maker (obviously, nowhere in the same league as Muggum), I run into lots of 20-something film school graduates who - almost to a man - want to make a zombie movie. It's a pathetic joke. Everytime I meet a fellow movie maker, they inevitably mention their zombie script. It's eye-rollingly annoying.

But _Zombieland_ looks awesome.


----------



## Inundated

The things people announce in Twitter:

http://twitter.com/ingridwiese



> Gabriel and I are happy and proud to announce that we are having a baby!!!!!


----------



## Inundated

Angie, I am down in Pgh getting ready to have dinner with Eddy and the Dings... I have the JS2 DVD and will send it out whenever I hit the post office.


----------



## YCantAngieRead

Whenever you get a chance-don't feel like you need to rush.


----------



## orinaccio

Thought I'd ask - is anyone planning on tossing their VHS copies of their taped Joe Schmo 2 episodes now that they have a DVD edition?

The VHS recorded episodes very likely will have closed captioning intact, and I'd LOVE to have them ( will pay for shipping too). It'd be nice to have a captioned version of this show to accompany my DVD copy (which has no captions/subtitles).

On a related note, I see that "Joe Schmo 2" is on Mill Creek Entertainment "Best Sellers" page, which comes to no surprise to any of us here, I'm sure!


----------



## YCantAngieRead

Hey Muggum-you're ridiculously busy right now, I'm sure, but I thought you'd like that there's a thread here about Zombieland!

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=434581


----------



## Inundated

He's gonna get too big a head for us, now...his little project just made $25 million in its box office opening, eating the competition alive! (Or, maybe undead. )

http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5ia1FPSxXY_CtWNU2djwNxRbGiU3wD9B4DSQO0

I am so thrilled that R&W have a hit on their hands.


----------



## YCantAngieRead

Me too, even if it's not something I'd go see in the theatres.

I'm not so big on the horror genre.


----------



## IndyJones1023

YCantAngieRead said:


> I'm not so big on the horror genre.


Neither am I. But I loved it!


----------



## YCantAngieRead

IndyJones1023 said:


> Neither am I. But I loved it!


I was going to ask. I wondered if I was overestimating the amount of horror.


----------



## IndyJones1023

I'd go so far as to say there's no horror at all. Just action and comedy.

Now, the action goes a bit gross due to the subject matter, but it's in an hysterical manner.

Ang, my dear stalker, go see this flick!


----------



## YCantAngieRead

IndyJones1023 said:


> I'd go so far as to say there's no horror at all. Just action and comedy.
> 
> Now, the action goes a bit gross due to the subject matter, but it's in an hysterical manner.
> 
> Ang, my dear stalker, go see this flick!


I think I just might!


----------



## orinaccio

Congratulations Rhett & Paul!


----------



## muggum

Really appreciate the support!

R


----------



## retrodog

I'm looking forward to seeing ZombieLand but will probably wait for the DVD so that I can watch it on the big screen, and without all the kids screaming and running around. 

I love well made Zombie movies and have been waiting for a new one for a while. 

So how did this thread turn into a chat room?


----------



## Inundated

I'm pretty sure this is the first major Hollywood movie made by a TCF member. (Though we do have a decent amount of people in the movie business here.)



Drinks are on Muggum! (What, he and Paul don't get that $25 million directly deposited into their bank accounts this week?  )


----------



## wendiness1

What's the rating on this? Mike, you know my son. Is this something I could take him to?


----------



## Inundated

It is rated R.

And I hate to say this...but...ummm...Wendy, I haven't seen it yet!  

So I can't really give any advice on taking him. I guess the question is, can he deal with "horror violence'?

I've nailed down showtimes around here, and will probably see it either later this afternoon (4:30-5 PM showings), tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## IndyJones1023

Horror violence that's light on the horror and heavy on over-the-top comedy.


----------



## marksman

Oh wow did not make the connection. I was on the fence about seeing this, but I keep hearing good things about it, but now I will have to see it for sure.


----------



## Inundated

Here's my mini-review of it on the Zombieland thread.

You undersold it, Indy. Damn, what a fun movie!!!

Wendy, I'm not sure how your son would react to parts of it...is he OK with "fantasy violence"? As Indy said, it really isn't over-the-top. In at least one scene, they backed off from showing a guy getting his head lopped off (by Tallahassee), but you know that's what they did.

There's about a 5 minute sequence not long after the opening, where they start showing some of the initial zombie attacks, that's a bit uncomfortable. The movie as a whole? Not at all. It spends much, much more time on the people and the relationships than the zombie killing.

Oh, certainly, it's there...Tallahassee alone can mow down a row of zombies like anyone's business, and does, frequently.

Zombies are shot and killed by handgun, by machine gun, by baseball bat, even by amusement park rides...but this is nearly always played as fantasy/cartoon violence, and is not the driving plot point each time it happens. Though killing zombies is a reality in this world, this is not a "let's go out and kill the zombies!" movie. Rhett wrote the thing, remember? 

If your son can deal with that, and maybe if he can accept that "zombies are not real people", he might be OK.

Somewhere, there's a website that describes such points in detail, for parents to consider. I'll find it, see if they have Zombieland up, and forward it to you.


----------



## muggum

...I'd take any kid old enough not to get scared. Meaning probably 12 and up. But I'm a little liberal/lenient when it comes to that. It's a gory movie, and there are some f-bombs, but largely, it's harmless. My $.02.


----------



## Inundated

Here you go, the "parents review" from ScreenIt (warning, LOTS of spoilers and specific plot points in this):

http://www.screenit.com/movies/2009/zombieland.html


----------



## Inundated

muggum said:


> ...I'd take any kid old enough not to get scared. Meaning probably 12 and up. But I'm a little liberal/lenient when it comes to that. It's a gory movie, and there are some f-bombs, but largely, it's harmless. My $.02.


You also get a cut. 

There are other issues with Wendy and her son, and I don't know if anything would be a trigger for him. I would say that if she's at all worried, see it first without him, then bring him along for the second watch. I know I want to see it again...

Oh, I have a note in your FB inbox...let's spread the word! I'm being your volunteer Ohio PR guy again.


----------



## wendiness1

Inundated said:


> In at least one scene, they backed off from showing a guy getting his head lopped off (by Tallahassee), but you know that's what they did.


(Calls the caregiver . . . )


----------



## Inundated

wendiness1 said:


> (Calls the caregiver . . . )


You know your son.  I was actually impressed that they didn't show any of the gory part of that, but I can see how you'd be concerned.

Go see it, with or without him. It's really not overwhelmed in nasty gore, aside from the brief sections I've talked about...oh, and the fact that zombies, as a general rule, are bloody and icky. 

Treat it like you'd treat the over-the-top stuff about semi-naked women and sexual innuendo in JS...it's part of the package, but not the reason you're there (or I'm there, or THEY'RE there). The people story is quite satisfying, and the characters are well portrayed.


----------



## marksman

I just had an idea for a Joe Schmo 3. Have the announcer/host be the dupe for the show.


----------



## DevdogAZ

marksman said:


> I just had an idea for a Joe Schmo 3. Have the announcer/host be the dupe for the show.


But Ralph Garman is the best! Doing the show without him just wouldn't fee right.

Besides, how do you propose that would work? The announcer/host would be involved in production meetings and all kinds of behind the scenes stuff. Do you expect the whole production crew to keep the secret from the host, even when they're not filming and not at the set? I think that would be incredibly difficult.

Maybe the next Schmo could slowly come to the realization that he's the only one in the house that isn't a zombie.


----------



## Waldorf

Just in case anyone doesn't have it yet.

http://www.deepdiscount.com/deals_daily-deep-deal/

Joe Schmo 2 for $4.49 shipped... is it okay to post deals here? I know the avsforum guys get bent out of shape about it.

Edited to add: This was the "deal of the day" on May 13th, 2010, so I apologize in advance to future deal-seekers.


----------



## boywaja

saw Rhett tweet that Spike is running a Joe Schmo (original edition) marathon on saturday. Does anyone happen to know if this was "filmed" in HD originally?


----------



## Inundated

Pretty sure there was no HD either for TJSS or JS2, but Rhett can verify himself...besides, Spike didn't have an HD version back then!


----------



## boywaja

yeah, I was just hoping. But it does seem unlikely.


----------



## muggum

I don't anticipate any HD/Blu-Ray. What we have is what we have!


----------



## DancnDude

I'm excited to see this again. I've got it set up to record. Thanks for posting!


----------



## aindik

muggum said:


> I don't anticipate any HD/Blu-Ray. What we have is what we have!


I think the folks were just asking whether the upcoming reruns might be in HD. Not whether there would be a release on physical HD media.


----------



## Inundated

aindik said:


> I think the folks were just asking whether the upcoming reruns might be in HD. Not whether there would be a release on physical HD media.


And I think what Our Man Muggum(tm) is saying is that they don't have any HD footage, since they (I presume) shot in SD...remember, this was 2003!

I seem to recall seeing pretty standard SD TV video cameras, like the type local news outlets were using at the time...the show was not done on film, so they can't "convert" it to HD, either for over air use on Spike HD or on any Blu-ray disc...


----------



## innocentfreak

I forgot how much I liked this show and how hot the chicks were.


----------



## Inundated

Grr, I was out and missed it entirely! I just got home. No working DVR right now, TiVo or otherwise.

Not a huge deal, because I do have all the DVDs, but I'd love to have seen it "live". Guess I'll have to Roll My Own Schmo-thon!


----------



## Inundated

Catching the last part of the Ralph sit-down with MKG...it's running over for some reason!


----------



## Regina

Inundated said:


> Catching the last part of the Ralph sit-down with MKG...it's running over for some reason!


Watched part of it myself-geez, couldn't Spike (or someone) spring for some teeth whitening for MKG? His teeth are YELLOW!


----------



## YCantAngieRead

Darn it. I missed it, too-on vacation. I have the DVDs though. Maybe it's time for a rewatch.


----------



## TIVOSciolist

Happy Birthday, Ingrid! 

Based on an interview in which you discussed what your mother said to you when she found out about the show, I've come up with a motto upon which I have tried to live my life these past few years: "Don't embarrass the family." 

It has worked well for me so far.


----------



## muggum

I should have some Joe Schmo news, albeit very tangential (sorry, no Joe 3... this is news of a different sort), early next year.

But my real reason for posting... shameless, even more tangential self-promotion. My first novel is finally out:

http://www.amazon.com/Anxiety-ebook/dp/B0046A9SY4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1289077936&sr=8-1

I had the pleasure of watching some of Joe Schmo 1 when it re-aired a couple months back. So fun to watch Matt again. Small update: MKG is doing great, with a wonderful wife and kids, back in his beloved Pittsburgh.

See you all soon!

Rhett


----------



## Inundated

Now, really, if you can't self-promote in this thread, where can you? 

i do not have a Kindle, but it looks like i can get it on the Android version of the Kindle e-reader software. I'll check it out ASAP! I've been reading your writings in one form or another for 7 years, why not a novel? 

And good to hear about MKG, and glad he's back in Da Burgh.


----------



## YCantAngieRead

Man, it must be really rewarding to have something you've worked for for so long come to fruition.

I'll be buying it as soon as I get a Kindle, which I hope is sooner rather than later.


----------



## Inundated

YCantAngieRead said:


> I'll be buying it as soon as I get a Kindle, which I hope is sooner rather than later.


There is also Kindle software for the PC, and the pull down list on Rhett's book says it is indeed compatible...and I presume it'll be readable on the actual Kindle as well, whenever you get it...(presumably without having to buy it again!)


----------



## getreal

YCantAngieRead said:


> Man, it must be really rewarding to have something you've worked for for so long come to fruition.
> 
> I'll be buying it as soon as I get a Kindle, which I hope is sooner rather than later.


Write a letter to Santa ...


----------



## YCantAngieRead

getreal said:


> Write a letter to Santa ...


That's what I'm hoping for.


----------



## muggum

Avail on PC, Mac, Droid, Iphone, Ipad, Kindle!


----------



## Inundated

I told a co-worker about this tonight. He's gonna buy it...


----------



## marksman

There is a show on Comedy Central that started last week called Workaholics. It is very peculiar and way crude, but has been entertaining so far. So I was checking out who was behind it, and Brian Keith Etheridge (played himself as the friend on Joe Schmo), is credited as the writer for all 10 episodes.

Thought I would throw that out there for any Schmo fans.


----------



## TIVOSciolist

For those of you who have been missing out, here is the link to Ingrid Wiese Hesson's great Pop Culture Casualty blog about life, her daughter, her husband, and living in Los Angeles: http://popculturecasualty.blogspot.com/

Happy birthday Ingrid!


----------



## mattack

Who is she?


----------



## innocentfreak

Wasn't she on the second Schmo and the contestant who figured it out?


----------



## cheerdude

mattack said:


> Who is she?





innocentfreak said:


> Wasn't she on the second Schmo and the contestant who figured it out?


Yep...


----------



## Inundated

Yep, the one and only Ingrid Wiese, now happily married and a mother to boot.

The other "Jane Schmo", Amanda Naughton, is happily married as well. Don't know if she has a kid yet or not, it's been a while since I caught up with her.


----------



## IndyJones1023

The other Jane Schmo?


----------



## cheerdude

IndyJones1023 said:


> The other Jane Schmo?


When Ingrid figured out what was going on ... they brought in another Jane Schmo to take her place. At the same time, they kept Ingrid in -- as long as she didn't say anything to the other Schmos.

It's been a while since I've seen JS2, so I may not be describing it 100% correctly


----------



## IndyJones1023

Oh, I totally forgot about that.


----------



## aindik

IndyJones1023 said:


> Oh, I totally forgot about that.


Me too. My memory was that they started the season with two schmoes, a man and a woman. The woman was Ingrid, she figured it out, they brought her in as an actor, and finished the show with only one schmoe. Though, I haven't watched since its original run, so I could be completely wrong.

I think a year or two ago I saw Ingrid at a CVS in Center City Philadelphia.


----------



## Amnesia

Anyone else catch Valerie Azlynn as a uniformed cop on last night's _Castle_?


----------



## Inundated

Amnesia said:


> Anyone else catch Valerie Azlynn as a uniformed cop on last night's _Castle_?


But...did Tim?



(Man, that's an old line. He probably has forgotten Valerie/Piper entirely by now!)


----------



## Inundated

And yes, Amanda Naughton was the second "Jane". She was even on TCF and posted in one of the JS2 threads! (The Finale thread, I think.)


----------



## Inundated

Amanda visits TCF:
http://archive2.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=2154096&&#post2154096

Ingrid visits TCF:
http://archive2.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=2145933&&#post2145933


----------



## TIVOSciolist

Amnesia said:


> Anyone else catch Valerie Azlynn as a uniformed cop on last night's _Castle_?


Valerie seems to be the go-to girl whenever an episode needs a hot and talented young actress. She has been in so many great shows.

I also watched Natasha Leggero last week on the Tonight Show, where she appeared as a regular guest and not a stand-up comic. Whenever I see these actors, along with Kristen Wiig on SNL or Jon Huertas on Castle, I am reminded how lucky we were that Rhett Reese and Paul Wernick were able to recognize their early talent when choosing these actors for the Joe Schmo series.


----------



## getreal

TIVOSciolist said:


> I also watched Natasha Leggero last week on the Tonight Show, where she appeared as a regular guest and not a stand-up comic.


Natasha is in the new Hank Azaria sitcom "Free Agents", as well as regular appearances on the panel of "Chelsea lately".


----------



## Tracy

For Christmas I got my husband the DVDs to Joe Schmo and Joe Schmo 2. We had watched the show back in the day and really enjoyed it. It is just as fun the second time around. This time we are watching it with our two kids--ages 14 and 18. It can be cringe-worthy at times....like every time that they say that Austin will give each girl the ultimate expression of his love--a pearl necklace. The kids are loving it, though.

We finished the first season right after Christmas and are almost done with JS2. I need to revisit this thread more completely and show the kids some stuff.


----------



## mattack

Are there commentaries or other extras?


----------



## getreal

Tracy said:


> For Christmas I got my husband the DVDs to Joe Schmo and Joe Schmo 2. We had watched the show back in the day and really enjoyed it. It is just as fun the second time around. This time we are watching it with our two kids--ages 14 and 18. It can be cringe-worthy at times....like every time that they say that Austin will give each girl the ultimate expression of his love--a pearl necklace. The kids are loving it, though.
> 
> We finished the first season right after Christmas and are almost done with JS2. I need to revisit this thread more completely and show the kids some stuff.


Really? You watched the first season DVDs with your kids??

My DVDs of Season One featuring Matt Kennedy Gould is completely uncensored. There are no bleeps in the language, and there is no blurring of the models in the various naked challenges. I had lent it to my (now ex-GF) to watch with her, and she innocently lent it to her 77 yr. old Dad, not knowing that it was uncensored. He said it wasn't to his tastes, and I eventually got them back.

BTW, that had nothing to do with our long-distance relationship ending after 5 great years. 

PS: Here is a link to a *Joe Schmo Matching Game* I had created back in the day. NOTE: It was done in Flash, so it won't work on an iPad or iPhone.


----------



## wendiness1

Thank you, Rhett Reese, for supporting the "end the R word" campaign.

http://www.hlntv.com/article/2012/01/09/phoebe-holmes-being-retarded-blog-post


----------



## Tracy

getreal said:


> Really? You watched the first season DVDs with your kids??


Yup. I didn't really remember it when we started. At first there was just some language--nothing they don't hear every day--remember they are 14 (15 in a week) and 18. The first real shocker was a challenge called something like "Keep a Hand on a Hooker" which showed a topless "model" and people putting their body parts on her body parts. In both seasons they have 1 or 2 challenges with naked-ish models. The worst thing in the second season is a scene where Cami (the moron) has to try to raise Tim's heart rate and she does it with some explicit dirty talk. Another moment where I give a groan that I am watching this with my teenagers.

My attitude is that this is nothing they probably haven't seen before and it is all in good fun. I'm not a prude and don't think that sex or the human body is something that we should be ashamed of or afraid to acknowledge. At the same time, it isn't like I intentionally seek these things out, either. There it was, it was funny, and there was nothing more to it.


----------



## Tracy

mattack said:


> Are there commentaries or other extras?


For the first season, there is a commentary during the finale episode that we haven't listened to yet. There doesn't seem to be anything for the second season. It is pretty bare bones.


----------



## DancnDude

I watched a marathon of Season 1 a few months back. I had recorded them all and had them saved on the TiVo. It was still quite funny and entertaining. 

"Hand on a high-priced Hooker"


----------



## DevdogAZ

DancnDude said:


> I watched a marathon of Season 1 a few months back. I had recorded them all and had them saved on the TiVo. It was still quite funny and entertaining.
> 
> "Hand on a high-priced Hooker"


The best part about the "Hand on a High-Priced Hooker" challenge was that the producers hired an established porn star and Matt Kennedy Gould totally recognized her and was super excited.


----------



## Maui

Wow, I see that you can get both season on DVD for under $15.

I may have to revisit them both soon.


----------



## YCantAngieRead

I haven't watched Season 1 in a long, long time. Maybe I should as well.


----------



## drumorgan

I think that was the show that first brought me here to TCF


----------



## getreal

drumorgan said:


> I think that was the show that first brought me here to TCF


It did that for me as well. A bunch of us migrated here from that angry, over-moderated other forum.


----------



## wendiness1

Yep, Inundated brought me here because of this show.


----------



## YCantAngieRead

Ditto!


----------



## Inundated

wendiness1 said:


> Yep, Inundated brought me here because of this show.





YCantAngieRead said:


> Ditto!


A very good part of my "legacy" on TCF, as it were


----------



## tiams

Inundated said:


> A very good part of my "legacy" on TCF, as it were


what is this other forum that so many people came from originally?


----------



## YCantAngieRead

Fans of reality TV.


----------



## orinaccio

DancnDude said:


> I watched a marathon of Season 1 a few months back. I had recorded them all and had them saved on the TiVo. It was still quite funny and entertaining.
> 
> "Hand on a high-priced Hooker"


Wish there'd be a marathon of season 2. The DVD does not include captions so I've been waiting in the hopes one will take place so I can DVR it. In fact ive set my tivo to autorecord any show with "joe schmo" in the title


----------



## Amnesia

Just rewatching _Joe Schmo_ (1) again w/my nephew. I looked up the actors in IMDb and learned to my surprise that David "The Hutch" Hornsby is married to Emily "Bones" Deschanel...


----------



## marksman

Amnesia said:


> Just rewatching Joe Schmo (1) again w/my nephew. I looked up the actors in IMDb and learned to my surprise that David "The Hutch" Hornsby is married to Emily "Bones" Deschanel...


Does he play rickety cricket on always sunny and also the creator of that short lived CBS sitcom with Kevin dillon? It is surprising some of the people they had on that show.

Someone was watching zombie land here the other day and it got me wishing joe Schmoe would come back.


----------



## YCantAngieRead

I think I'm finally going to get to watch Zombieland.  

Blame having a baby. Things fall through the cracks.


----------



## photoshopgrl

I rewatched this show over the past week, forgetting just how much I liked it. So I found Matt on Facebook and added him and he's been chatting with me and my friend Julie. Still a super nice guy!


----------



## tiams

photoshopgrl said:


> I rewatched this show over the past week, forgetting just how much I liked it. So I found Matt on Facebook and added him and he's been chatting with me and my friend Julie. Still a super nice guy!


Tell him to come say hi in this thread!


----------



## photoshopgrl

I haven't read every page of this thread. Should I? Is there anything mean being said? I'd feel bad if I pointed him here and he actually came and read a bunch of crap.


----------



## Inundated

photoshopgrl said:


> I haven't read every page of this thread. Should I? Is there anything mean being said? I'd feel bad if I pointed him here and he actually came and read a bunch of crap.


We may be the biggest online MKG Fan Club. 

Our biggest worry is that he has no idea a lot of people think he's a decent guy.


----------



## Inundated

Here is the original thread on the show. Don't just pack a lunch, pack a 10 course meal!

http://archive2.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=130300

One of the show's creators/producers shows up starting at message #30, and other show involved people/cast/crew show up throughout. TCF was kind of a show hangout.


----------



## photoshopgrl

Inundated said:


> We may be the biggest online MKG Fan Club.
> 
> Our biggest worry is that he has no idea a lot of people think he's a decent guy.


I'll send him a msg and I'm sure if you all request he'll add you too! 
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1033944805

Here's a few of the things said back and forth with my friend Julie, Matt and me.

Julie: Joe Schmo is your friend???????
Me: Yes, I love him!
Julie: Me too! I love that show! And I can't believe that was Kristen Wig!!
Matt: holla!!!
Julie: Nicest guy ever!
Matt: that's a stretch as i may not be the nicest guy on my street - but thanks!!!!
Me: Matt you stole the hearts of every person that watched that show.
Matt: That's nice - thank you
Me: Matt if you're ever in Columbus, I'd love to buy you a beer. (not hitting on you!) 
Matt: thanks! i didn't take it like that. thanks for the kind words.

and then we were all joking about Ikea and other stuff. He's still a great guy. He's married and seems really happy. So glad for him!!


----------



## Inundated

Just popped MKG a friend request via Facebook. My one regret during the JS run was not getting a chance to catch up with Matt. Well, Matt, and Kristen, but she's been a bit busy lately 

Yeah, we've gotten some occasional updates on him via Muggum in this very thread, so we knew he was married...a fellow TCF regular friend and I had coffee with Muggum in Phoenix the weekend JS2's finale aired...speaking of someone who's been busy lately!


----------



## photoshopgrl

Reading that original thread makes so super sad I wasn't on here then. So glad everyone seemed to love him as much as I did. Every week I just could not get over what a genuinely great guy he was. Hope he comes to join us over here.


----------



## YCantAngieRead

I don't blame him if he doesn't, but I certainly would love to tell him how awesome we all thought he was.


----------



## Maui

Okay this thread finally made me break down and order Joe Schmo, Joe Schmo 2 and Invasion Iowa on DVD. It helps that all three can be had on Amazon for about $20


----------



## Inundated

photoshopgrl said:


> Reading that original thread makes so super sad I wasn't on here then. So glad everyone seemed to love him as much as I did. Every week I just could not get over what a genuinely great guy he was. Hope he comes to join us over here.


The thing is...once the show realized what it had with Matt, so did we.

A lesser show would have turned mean towards him...this show was genuinely concerned with his well-being. And talking with folks involved with the show here on TCF really sealed it for many of us.

And yes, I realize I'm the honorary chairman of Rhett's NE Ohio fan club. He puts up with me because I buy his stuff.  He got me to see a movie about zombies and enjoy it, and that was about 4379th on my To Do list before I knew Rhett...


----------



## YCantAngieRead

Whoever did the casting with Matt did a very, very good job.


----------



## Matt K. Gould

Why didn't anyone tell me about this 8+ years ago?


----------



## IndyJones1023

LOL, welcome, Matt!


----------



## David Platt

Matt K. Gould said:


> Why didn't anyone tell me about this 8+ years ago?


:up::up:


----------



## Tracy

What's going on here???

(Since we rewatched the 2 series over Christmas, my husband says this more frequently than I would like.  )


----------



## Tracy

Welcome, Matt! We are fans, here. Do you get recognized a lot at this point?


----------



## wendiness1

Hey, Matt! Glad you finally made it over here!


----------



## photoshopgrl

Matt K. Gould said:


> Why didn't anyone tell me about this 8+ years ago?


Glad you could join us. Happy Easter!


----------



## Maui

Matt K. Gould said:


> Why didn't anyone tell me about this 8+ years ago?


Welcome Matt!

Has it really been that long?


----------



## DevdogAZ

Welcome, Matt. Good to hear things are going well for you. 

I've got to say my favorite part of JS1 was your reaction when you recognized the porn star they hired for "Hands on a High-Priced Hooker."


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Matt K. Gould said:


> Why didn't anyone tell me about this 8+ years ago?


Good question. I blame muggum.  Welcome at last, Matt.


----------



## YCantAngieRead

Hey! It's the nicest guy from reality TV!


----------



## sender_name

Matt K. Gould said:


> Why didn't anyone tell me about this 8+ years ago?


Best reality show in the history of reality shows...When i encounter someone who hasn't seen this i describe it as "The Fight Club of reality TV parody". It's so perfect that you can never see it the same a second time...It's an amazing show.

@Notsam on twitter talks about this show all the time on Sirius/XM satellite radio..


----------



## marksman

Matt K. Gould said:


> Why didn't anyone tell me about this 8+ years ago?


Lol dang. Well Matt we loved you on the show and many of us hold your season to be one of the best seasons of reality tv ever.


----------



## Inundated

Wow. It took nearly 9 years, but we finally got MKG in the house! 

Ask Rhett, Matt... He has been here the entire time. We kept hinting and everything... Heh. 

Welcome to the home of your biggest online fan base. As I said on Facebook, it sounds like you have your life in a really good place, now...which is all we really wanted for you. 

Now, if you choose to go through the original "hit or miss" thread, we'll hear from you again in another 8+ years, because that's how long it'll take to get through it.  

Again, welcome to what's basically your online home.


----------



## YCantAngieRead

Or, your slightly creepy "man, they're somewhat-obsessed with the show, I mean for a bunch of otherwise normal people" home on the internet.


----------



## Inundated

YCantAngieRead said:


> Or, your slightly creepy "man, they're somewhat-obsessed with the show, I mean for a bunch of otherwise normal people" home on the internet.


Hey, I live a two hour drive from the guy and did not ONCE have lunch at his old pizza shop. 

Muggum will vouch for us, no? He had coffee with wendiness and myself in Phoenix...and survived...


----------



## Gunnyman

Good times reliving this thread and the original, and Hey Matt showed up too.  

I think I'm going to have to break down and buy the dvds. I'd forgotten how good this was.


----------



## photoshopgrl

Helps that Amazon has them for $10.53 too
http://is.gd/wmxQpz


----------



## wendiness1

So I see we've scared him off already.


----------



## marksman

YCantAngieRead said:


> Or, your slightly creepy "man, they're somewhat-obsessed with the show, I mean for a bunch of otherwise normal people" home on the internet.


Only nine of us have homemade Matt fatheads adorning our walls.


----------



## Matt K. Gould

It's a bit of a shock. I greatly appreciate the support. I swear I never saw Tawny Roberts in action prior to that day. The local sports talk show from Pittsburgh had mentioned her so I knew her by name - not by anything else. I just talked to Rhett the other day - he probably mentioned at some point that he was on here but for some reason I never made it.

But I'm here now. To catch you up, I'm married with 3 kids (all 4 are amazing) - I coach football and basketball and in the Spring I'm now finding myself carting the oldest from AAU hoops to lacrosse to baseball and supporting my wife who is the varsit girls lacrosse coach at a local high school.

Our life revolves around family, friends and sports - the way we like it. 

I did, as Ralph predicted, return to a life working for "THE MAN". My job, is by far the least rewarding part of my life, but it pays the bills and gives me health insurance and any job performed well seems to provide a sense of accomplishment. Always looking for a new way to make a living. 

As for the show, I have grown to appreciate how it affected others and the positive impact it made on the world. That fact has made my issues with the show, feeling dumb, duped, etc...seem very insignificant or more importantly, a small price to pay to bring joy and in some cases, hope, to other people's lives.

I'm still a big TV fan and have a host of shows I enjoy. Reality wise - I'm addicted to The Batchelor/Batchelorette series and still like Survivor. 

Let me know if you have any burning questions from the old Joe Schmo days and I'll do my best to answer any and all. 

Thanks again! My life is better just knowing this thread exists.


----------



## IndyJones1023

As others have said, you shouldn't feel dumb! Duped, yes, but for "a good reason," as it were. When watching the show, aside from cracking up at the absurdity, I kept thinking "that could easily have been me." In fact, there were things you were picking up on I would have glossed right over. If anything, the show displayed how smart you were!

We're just glad you're around, Matt. Thanks for joining.


----------



## billypritchard

Glad you're doing well Matt!

I think the key to the show was that in came about early enough in the reality-show era to catch you completely off guard, like almost all of the rest of us would have been. Perfect storm, so to speak. The other key was that you were so damn likable, it was impossible not to connect 100% with you.


----------



## photoshopgrl

Seriously, why didn't anyone tell Matt about this before now? Jeesh, slackers!


----------



## wendiness1

I don't know how much of the old thread you've read, but as the "big reveal" approached a lot of us were VERY nervous about how you'd take it. Scared, actually. We'd come to care a lot about you and it was evident the cast of the show did, too. Nobody wanted you to feel badly about it.

3 kids. I feel so old.


----------



## KevinG

photoshopgrl said:


> So I found Matt on Facebook and added him and he's been chatting with me and my friend Julie. Still a super nice guy!


I have a sneaking suspicion that photoshopgrl could contact just about *anyone* on Facebook and be pleasantly surprised to find out that they were more than happy to chat with her. 

In the future, when TCF wants someone to join in with our conversations, we just have to ask photoshopgrl to send them a friend request...

Matt! Welcome! Absolutely loved the show (own the DVDs), absolutely loved your season, and absolutely loved your "character."

-Kevin


----------



## photoshopgrl

Hee! Kevin you flatter me. I'm sure it was my winning personality that inspired Matt to chat with me.


----------



## Matt K. Gould

That's exactly what did it.


----------



## DavidTigerFan

lol!


----------



## photoshopgrl

See? 
Come on guys, he took his hand off the boob of a porn star. Chatting with me online is chopped liver comparatively!


----------



## getreal

WTG, Cristina, in sleuthing out MKG and inviting him here. 
People will follow you anywhere. 

And Matt, I spent an inordinate amount of time studying your mug (and the rest of the cast) to create this little game (requires Flash Player): http://www.cartoonistsonline.com/games/jssGame.html

Enjoy, and welcome!


----------



## photoshopgrl

getreal said:


> WTG, Cristina, in sleuthing out MKG and inviting him here.
> People will follow you anywhere.
> 
> And Matt, I spent an inordinate amount of time studying your mug (and the rest of the cast) to create this little game (requires Flash Player): http://www.cartoonistsonline.com/games/jssGame.html
> 
> Enjoy, and welcome!


That game is hilarious! Nice flash work! If I ever need a flash person I'm contacting you. I'm a photoshop guru but not so much with the flash.


----------



## Inundated

Matt, I was going back through the original show thread (take a vacation from work and read it if you haven't already! )...and the discussion about how Spike used you in various projects post-Schmo.

We were worried that you'd "go all Hollywood", but somewhere there was a very good quote from you about it...something about considering the changes in your life "a new job, not a new career".

How many stars did you have in your eyes after the show? How long did it take you to come to the realization of what path you had to take in your life?

IMHO, it turned out much better for you the way it did, though we enjoyed watching you on TV, certainly...


----------



## YCantAngieRead

Matt K. Gould said:


> That's exactly what did it.


Awesome. 

I don't think any of us looked at you as duped-although I can see why you would feel that way at times, for sure. I look at more as "duped" into showing what a really great person you were. 

Having talked with Mr. Reese during the show's run, I think your kind spirit caught even them off-guard.

And I am very, very happy to hear that you've settled and found peace about it, and are happy with life. We here at TCF will ALWAYS (and considering how long this thread has persisted, I mean that literally) be pulling for you.

I haven't rewatched the show in a couple of years. Maybe it's time.


----------



## Inundated

One more thought, Matt... are you surprised at the large female fan base for the show?

I mean, the show was on a network that basically put up a hand-scrawled "NO GIRLZ ALLOWED!" sign up on the screen, and the show itself featured a number of things meant to attract guys...and even so, a lot of women got hooked (many in this very thread!).


----------



## KevinG

photoshopgrl said:


> Hee! Kevin you flatter me. I'm sure it was my winning personality that inspired Matt to chat with me.





Matt K. Gould said:


> That's exactly what did it.


I'm reserving judgement until I see your FB profile picture.


----------



## photoshopgrl

KevinG said:


> I'm reserving judgement until I see your FB profile picture.


Well it was the same as on here until the other day, then I updated it to reflex my RedSox love. I think I jinxed them though. (facebook link _is _in my profile here ya know)


----------



## KevinG

photoshopgrl said:


> Well it was the same as on here...


Okay, then I stand by my original statement. That pic would get just about anyone to respond. 

Matt just continues to be a "really nice guy(tm)".



photoshopgrl said:


> (facebook link _is _in my profile here ya know)


I already feel like I stalk you on here, so I'm going to try my _hardest_ not to stalk you there as well. Promise.


----------



## photoshopgrl

Haha. Stalk away. Mostly I just post personal rants and tons of animal advocacy stuff. Oh and shoes. Nothing all that thrilling!


----------



## Maui

Started my Joe Schmo marathon tonight. Hands on a High Priced Hooker was much nicer without the blur.


----------



## Maui

Maui said:


> Started my Joe Schmo marathon tonight. Hands on a High Priced Hooker was much nicer without the blur.


Wow, I stayed up really, really late and watched all the episodes. I have not watched it since it first aired and it was still very good. I had forgotten much of the show so it was almost like watching it as new again.

I only say almost because the uncertainty you felt when first watching the show is not really a feeling you can get back.

Time permitting, I will watch season 2 this weekend also.


----------



## stalemate

I have never seen the show but this thread has me really curious. I am trying to just barely skim so I don't spoil anything for myself... what is the best way to get a copy of it now? does Netflix streaming have it? can I find it online anywhere? should I just look for DVD?

help!


----------



## jbx

stalemate said:


> I have never seen the show but this thread has me really curious. I am trying to just barely skim so I don't spoil anything for myself... what is the best way to get a copy of it now? does Netflix streaming have it? can I find it online anywhere? should I just look for DVD?
> 
> help!


Amazon. They have both season 1 & 2 for cheap. I'm going to have to rewatch them again because of this thread. :up:


----------



## photoshopgrl

I think we scared Matt off.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

More likely, he got bored.


----------



## Inundated

Maui said:


> I only say almost because the uncertainty you felt when first watching the show is not really a feeling you can get back.


Of course there's no uncertainty...Matt's right here talking to us!



Two bets on his absence of late....A) he has this thing called "a life" and a family and work...or B) he is still buried in the original JS thread.


----------



## stalemate

I am on episode 2 now. Interesting show.


----------



## YCantAngieRead

photoshopgrl said:


> I think we scared Matt off.


I'm just glad he knows there's a group of us out here in crazy land who will always be pulling for him.


----------



## stalemate

brain looks like finnstang


----------



## Maui

2:00 am and I just finished Joe Schmo 2 Marathon. 

This one I did not remember as well so it was definitely fun to watch again. After revisiting I definitely remember having crushes on both Ingrid and Amanda. 

The second season was so much more outlandish! The editing and the dialogue at the eviction ceremonies were just over the top. How can you not love a show that at the first commercial break of the first episode starts promising the most shocking elimination ceremony when there had not even been one yet. 

Tomorrow, time permitting, Invasion Iowa!


----------



## Inundated

YCantAngieRead said:


> I'm just glad he knows there's a group of us out here in crazy land who will always be pulling for him.


This.


----------



## stalemate

I just made it to the reveal. I am really most struck by the looks on the actors faces. You can tell they all love Matt. Molly and Hutch are the two that I have noticed the most just so happy for him. Everyone seems to be but those two are prominent in the shot.

Amazing. I wonder if any of them were able to be friends with him after. Seems like it would have been tough.


----------



## stalemate

And now I am crying like a baby...


----------



## YCantAngieRead

stalemate said:


> And now I am crying like a baby...


Ah yes. I remember that.


----------



## TIVOSciolist

Wow, the gang's all back together! I remember joining this new thing called Friendster because Lance Krall was on it. I can't believe that it has been almost nine years now.

Oh, Matt, it is true that everyone loved you--even Fidel:

http://archive2.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=130300&page=46&pp=30


----------



## orinaccio

Late comer to this but just wanted to say HELLO to Matt. What a wonderful surprise to return to this thread and find that out!

Big fan of season 1 & 2 and ditto to what everyone else has said.


----------



## Amnesia

BTW: Looks like our lovely Piper is a regular on a new TBS sitcom called _Sullivan & Son_. The show is set to premiere on 19 July.

(Every time I watch JS2, I fall a little more in love with her---but not in a crazy Bryce kind of way)


----------



## Inundated

Valerie was on a Big Bang Theory repeat the other day. She played the new upstairs apartment neighbor who clashed with Penny. 

(this may have been mentioned here before, but I'm on my phone and am not going to go searching)


----------



## Amnesia

Inundated said:


> Valerie was on a Big Bang Theory repeat the other day.


As much as I like Valerie, I'm not willing to watch an episode of _Big Bang Theory_ just to see her...


----------



## Inundated

It was this:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1256029/

I had it on in the background (it runs after the news here on our Fox affiliate), and didn't recognize her. She was in the credits.


----------



## Inundated

Kristen had her last night on SNL on Saturday...blame her burgeoning movie career!


----------



## Amnesia

Piper's _Sullivan & Son_ premiered last night. (I watched it via Comcast OnDemand) Though I'm not a huge fan of sitcoms, I thought it was pretty good.


----------



## Inundated

"Sullivan & Son" is apparently on TBS, Thursday nights at 10 ET/9 CT.

Here's our Piper:

http://www.tbs.com/stories/story/0,,262762,00.html

The bio does not mention JS2.



> She is known for her lead role on the CBS comedy series Welcome to the Captain,


The CBS series what?


----------



## mattack

Oh, interesting. She was SO FAMILIAR, and I had to look her up on imdb TWICE... I skimmed through a whole bunch of listings, and couldn't figure out who she was..

Then I went back and scrolled through some more.. and found Joe Schmoe.. and thought that must be it..

But yeah, I watched "Welcome to the Captain" too. It wasn't very good, but I think I watched all they aired.


----------



## Inundated

mattack said:


> But yeah, I watched "Welcome to the Captain" too. It wasn't very good, but I think I watched all they aired.


I couldn't even remember that show, let alone the fact that Valerie was in it.

It looks like it aired just five episodes, including the pilot, or less episodes than JS2.


----------



## dbranco

The resurrection of this old thread prompted me to do a Google search for Joe Shmoe just to see what came up. Found this interesting/fun article. Enjoy!

When Reality Isn't Real


----------



## Maui

I had to look it up. It was a mid season replacement that onlylasted 5 episodes.


----------



## orinaccio

Holy bejeezus!

http://blog.zap2it.com/frominsideth...y-show-joe-schmo-will-return-to-spike-tv.html


----------



## aindik

orinaccio said:


> http://blog.zap2it.com/frominsideth...y-show-joe-schmo-will-return-to-spike-tv.html


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=491181


----------



## orinaccio

aindik said:


> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=491181


Thanks! In my excitement i missed that thread. At least for those that subscribe to this thread (like me), they'll now know where to go!


----------



## Inundated

I didn't see the other thread, as I don't ever scan Now Playing for new threads, so thanks for posting it here!


----------



## TIVOSciolist

A very enjoyable podcast with Alison Rosen interviewing Rhett Reese (whom she once dated):

http://alisonrosen.com/category/podcast/


----------



## DevdogAZ

TIVOSciolist said:


> A very enjoyable podcast with Alison Rosen interviewing Rhett Reese (whom she once dated):
> 
> http://alisonrosen.com/category/podcast/


Ha, I was just coming here to post the same thing. Listened to it on Wednesday and it was excellent. Here's the direct link:

http://alisonrosen.com/2012/11/ariynbf-141-with-rhett-reese/


----------



## alpacaboy

West Coast ABC movie right now - 
*Remember Sunday*
KABC-DT - 7 - Sun, 4/21, 9:00 PM 2 hrs
2013, Drama, Romance, Made-for-tv Movie
A lonely waitress who dreams of one day opening a flower shop meets an absent minded jewelry store clerk who suffered a brain aneurysm and lost his short-term memory, making every day he sees her a struggle to remember what she means in his life.
Credits: Alexis Bledel (Actor), Zachary Levi (Actor), Merrit Wever (Actor), Barry Shabaka Henley (Actor), *Valerie Azlynn (Actor)*


----------

